# Tornado em Carvoeiro, Lagoa e Silves – 16 de Novembro de 2012



## ecobcg (16 Nov 2012 às 13:36)

*TORNADO* a norte de Lagoa!!!
Acabei de avistar um tornado a norte de Lagoa!!!
Grande wall cloud!!! rotação intensa da célula e explosões (suponho que quebras dos cabos de electricidade a Norte de Lagoa!


----------



## ecobcg (16 Nov 2012 às 13:41)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2012*

Inundações, escolas com vidros partidos, estradas cortadas... está um Caos aqui em Lagoa!


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2012 às 13:47)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2012*

Segundo um amigo meu que está em Lagoa, diz que é o pandemónio, existe muitos estragos e a casa dele ficou completamente sem telhado. Ele mora na zona centro de Lagoa a uns 500 metros do recinto da Fatacil.


----------



## Redfish (16 Nov 2012 às 13:50)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2012*

Boas...

*Uma pessoa amiga confirmou agora a passagem do tornado por Silves...*

Sera o mesmo acontecimento, ou poderás ser outra situção


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 13:52)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2012*



Redfish disse:


> Boas...
> 
> *Uma pessoa amiga confirmou agora a passagem do tornado por Silves...*
> 
> Sera o mesmo acontecimento, ou poderás ser outra situção



Será o mesmo... de Lagoa a Silves são 10 minutos...

Brutal imagem de radar...


----------



## marco_antonio (16 Nov 2012 às 13:52)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2012*

esta a dar na tv tornado no algarve entre carvoeiro e silves


----------



## Redfish (16 Nov 2012 às 13:54)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2012*

Boas

Ao que parece é o mesmo Tornado, Começou no Carvoeiro, Lagoa ate Silves.... (Noticia SIC)


----------



## thunder_chaser (16 Nov 2012 às 14:07)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2012*

Uma amiga revela que as portas de casa voaram literalmente, a marquise desapareceu. Está em pânico. Aqui por Beja vento forte acompanhada de chuva moderada, sem trovoada.


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2012 às 14:20)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2012*



> *Feridos encarcerados em caravanas destruídas*
> 
> Um tornado atingiu hoje o Algarve, na zona de Carvoeiro e Silves, provocando feridos, que os bombeiros tentam ainda desencarcerar de autocaravanas que ficaram viradas ao contrário, além de destruição em casas, árvores e sinalética rodoviária. Há pelo menos 20 automóveis danificados.
> 
> ...


DN Portugal


----------



## LRamos (16 Nov 2012 às 14:24)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2012*

*Chuva e ventos fortes causam estragos numa extensa área do Algarve*

16.11.2012 14:15 


http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...-causam-estragos-numa-extensa-area-do-algarve


----------



## pmtoliveira (16 Nov 2012 às 14:26)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2012*

Está aqui o relato do jornalista da Sic Noticias: [ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/ntl95TRBjEtJAKeH1Vn3"]video[/ame]


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2012 às 14:36)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2012*

Tornado filmado a partir do Carvoeiro, Algarve.
Vídeo de António Rebelo

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=494892487211733


----------



## Blizzard (16 Nov 2012 às 14:41)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2012*

Tromba de água na Baía de Lagos que entrou em terra na zona da praia de Alvor pelas 14:15 da tarde de hoje.


----------



## LRamos (16 Nov 2012 às 14:50)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2012*

*Tornado registado do Algarve
 Correspondente da TVI Marisa Rodrigues faz primeiro ponto da situação 
Fri Nov 16*

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/video/13742811/1


----------



## Teles (16 Nov 2012 às 14:51)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2012*

Blizzard  desculpa ter modificado a tua foto, tomei a liberdade para fazer realçar mais o funnel:


----------



## DaniFR (16 Nov 2012 às 14:56)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2012*

Elevado número de ocorrências no distrito de Faro, principalmente no concelho de Silves e Lagoa, registado pelo 112:


----------



## Iuri (16 Nov 2012 às 14:58)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2012*

Carros virados ao contrário!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2012 às 15:00)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2012*

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2012/11/16/rajadas-de-vento-forte-atingiram-barlavento-algarvio  impressionante!!


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2012 às 15:14)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2012*



jonas_87 disse:


> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2012/11/16/rajadas-de-vento-forte-atingiram-barlavento-algarvio  impressionante!!



Algumas fotografias (SIC Noticias):





Parque das Piscinas, Silves / Inês Cabrita, Eu Repórter





Rua 25 de Abril, Silves / Inês Cabrita, Eu Repórter





Lagoa / Hugo Lain, Eu Repórter


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 15:17)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2012*

Retirem o som senão fica insuportável...

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=437029883012234


----------



## Iuri (16 Nov 2012 às 15:18)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2012*


----------



## F_R (16 Nov 2012 às 15:22)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2012*

Cobertura do estádio de Silves arrancada


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 15:24)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2012*

Imagem repetida mas...


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2012 às 15:29)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2012*







Há imagens brutais.

Nomeadamente:


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 15:30)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2012*


----------



## pmtoliveira (16 Nov 2012 às 15:32)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2012*





Antes de entrar em terra (Publicada no site da TVI)


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2012 às 15:36)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2012*

Mais imagens, a seguinte página do facebook:


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 15:43)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2012*

A igreja do Carvoeiro teve um pequeno incêndio por ter sido atingida por um raio.

Em Lagoa perto do supermercado... (Foto do Algarve Resident).


----------



## pmtoliveira (16 Nov 2012 às 16:01)

Filmado ainda no mar.

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/EbHs28NcEvMlTQUSja3z"]Video[/ame]


----------



## Paula (16 Nov 2012 às 16:14)

Pelo que deu na SIC noticias o IM considera este evento como, passo a citar: _Um fenómeno extremo de vento_


----------



## F_R (16 Nov 2012 às 16:18)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2012*


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Nov 2012 às 16:18)

Na RTPI a meteorologista referiu tornado se não me engano. Só que o IM não pode dizer isso imediatamente sem análise profunda.


----------



## DaniFR (16 Nov 2012 às 16:18)

Mais algumas fotografias dos estragos, retiradas daqui:


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2012 às 16:24)

Mais algumas imagens da destruição:





Diário Digital





TVI 24


----------



## Wessel27 (16 Nov 2012 às 16:25)

Boas só espero que fique tudo bem ai pelo Algarve ... Abraço açoriano com solidariedade ...


----------



## ecobcg (16 Nov 2012 às 16:36)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2012*

Já voltei ao gabinete... a situação é caótica, como já puderam ver nas imagens que aqui apareceram. Tenho algumas fotos dos estragos, mas vou compilar tudo primeiro à noite, pois aqui agora não consigo. Casas que parece terem explodido de dentro para fora, carros empilhados uns em cima dos outros, árvores de grande porte arrancadas pela raíz... caravanas empilhadas, ... muita destruição!

Em Silves o tornado passou a 100m da minha casa. levei quase hora e meia a entrar em Silves. Mas está tudo bem comigo.

O mesmo já não se pode dizer das pessoas afectadas. *Claramente que foi um tornado. Eu vi-o perfeitamente aqui da janela do meu gabinete*, era *um "wedge tornado"*, com um diâmetro muito grande (as nuvens em rotação tinham cerca de 200m de diãmetro). Ainda fugi para o terraço, para tentar filmar, mas apanhei o tornado já mais a Norte, a caminho de Silves, mas via-se bem os clarões dos cabos de electricidade a serem destruidos.

Pela avaliação que fiz e pelos estragos que fiz, na minha modesta opinião, terá sido um F2/F3.

Em termos de precipitação, se às 11h51 tinha 9,4mm, neste momento tenho *54,4mm* no Sitio das Fontes! Ou seja, *entre as 12h e as 14h (que foi o pico de precipitação por cá) cairam 45mm*. Muita chuva mesmo!!

Vou dar mais uma volta... até já.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (16 Nov 2012 às 16:36)

A foto é uma ínfima parte da destruição que varreu a cidade de Silves. Enquanto escrevo isto, na segurança da minha casa do Algoz, ainda não sei se não haverá, inclusive, mortos em Silves. 
O cenário é indiscritível e assemelha-se a uma zona de guerra, com fábricas velhas que ruíram, estruturas de ferro torcidas como folhas de papel, árvores de 20 m arrancadas pela raiz e carros projetados e capotados.
Tenho pessoas que escaparam por minutos, pois tinham o carro estacionado em sítios atingidos por árvores e, eu próprio, por 5 min., não fui apanhado na zona mais crítica (zona da marginal de Silves, junto às piscinas) ou não estaria a escrever estas linhas.

*ATENÇÃO: Por favor, não ponham aqueles comentários a pedir fotos e vídeos, pois quem esteve em Silves, como eu, quem viu o que eu vi está em estado de choque e sem vontade de partilhar a destruição e a dor. 
E pensem, não duas, mas 500 vezes, antes de virem para este fórum a lamentar-se pela falta de "animação" na vossa zona ou porque "passa tudo ao lado" da vossa cidade. Tomara que passe mesmo tudo ao lado de vocês...*


----------



## sandra santos (16 Nov 2012 às 16:42)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> A foto é uma ínfima parte da destruição que varreu a cidade de Silves. Enquanto escrevo isto, na segurança da minha casa do Algoz, ainda não sei se não haverá, inclusive, mortos em Silves.
> O cenário é indiscritível e assemelha-se a uma zona de guerra, com fábricas velhas que ruíram, estruturas de ferro torcidas como folhas de papel, árvores de 20 m arrancadas pela raiz e carros projetados e capotados.
> Tenho pessoas que escaparam por minutos, pois tinham o carro estacionado em sítios atingidos por árvores e, eu próprio, por 5 min., não fui apanhado na zona mais crítica (zona da marginal de Silves, junto às piscinas) ou não estaria a escrever estas linhas.
> 
> ...




Agora é limpar tudo e recomeçar,a minha irma aindaq treme,estava dentro da camara e so diz que nunca passou por algo assim.


----------



## Redfish (16 Nov 2012 às 16:44)

*Bom isto esta bonito e a confusão esta instalada....
*

Nos ultimos minutos já 3 pessoas me ligaram para saberem do que se passa...
Pelos visto correm boatos que vinha um tornado para Quarteira/Faro...


A confusão esta instalada aqui pelo Algarve como boatos falsos sobre tornados a virem e a irem....

Falta de informação na materia dá nisto...


----------



## pmtoliveira (16 Nov 2012 às 16:46)

O tornado a passar num campo de golfe em Lagoa

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/eocpvTj3YHrfZzvn9ZYd"]Video[/ame]


----------



## Lightning (16 Nov 2012 às 16:53)

pmtoliveira disse:


> O tornado a passar num campo de golfe em Lagoa
> 
> Video



Que estoiro  aos 01:30 minutos...


----------



## Zapiao (16 Nov 2012 às 17:03)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> E pensem, não duas, mas 500 vezes, antes de virem para este fórum a lamentar-se pela falta de "animação" na vossa zona ou porque "passa tudo ao lado" da vossa cidade. Tomara que passe mesmo tudo ao lado de vocês...[/B]



ESTÁ TUDO DITO !!!!! 
Esse tipo de desejo de animaçao é comum neste forum embora o compreenda, mas quando realmente a animaçao passa á realidade AUMENTADA, a historia final já é outra.
MUITA FORÇA para todos os lesados


----------



## Teles (16 Nov 2012 às 17:44)

> *ATENÇÃO: Por favor, não ponham aqueles comentários a pedir fotos e vídeos, pois quem esteve em Silves, como eu, quem viu o que eu vi está em estado de choque e sem vontade de partilhar a destruição e a dor.
> E pensem, não duas, mas 500 vezes, antes de virem para este fórum a lamentar-se pela falta de "animação" na vossa zona ou porque "passa tudo ao lado" da vossa cidade. Tomara que passe mesmo tudo ao lado de vocês...*



Caro Pedro Santos , isto para caso não saiba é um forum de meteorologia amadora  e como tal é normal se fazer esse tipo de comentários ,e se por acaso aqui alguém e me incluindo fazemos comentários de que nunca se passa nada nem há animação não se está de maneira nenhuma a desejar mal a ninguém , somos meteorologistas amadores e como tal a meteo vive desses fenómenos e registos que até ficam de registo para anos posteriores  , quer faça chuva forte , trovoada, tornado , seca extrema , ninguém aqui quer o mal de ninguém mas é certo que quantos mais registos melhor.
Se alguém aqui desejar o mal alheio então não pode pertencer a esta comunidade, não só no nosso forum mas como a nível mundial se faz este tipo de comentários ,faz parte da meteorologia amadora e também lhe informo que já passei por situações algumas infelizmente bem piores.
Resta dizer que as perdas quer materiais , os ferimentos quer físicos ou emocionais são de lamentar e um voto de que facilmente consigam superar os danos causados por estes fenómenos meteorológicos!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Nov 2012 às 18:01)

Ainda estou incrédulo com estas imagens

Uma fotografia que encontrei pela rede social Facebook (de Carl Chaitanya Hawker):


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Nov 2012 às 18:06)

O Instituto de Meteorologia antes de avisar nos meios de comunicação que vinha um tornado a caminho do Algarve *é que nem passam pela cabeça deles terem colocado alerta laranja*, amarelo já chega e *nem possibilidade de ocorrer tornados*. Quando o Tornado de Silves entrou pela terra a dentro e tive a ver no site do Instituto de Meteorologia e estava alerta amarelo e só depois de o Tornado ter causado destruição e o pânico total em Silves e Arredores é que se lembraram de colocar  Alerta Laranja. 
Pessoal do Instituto de Meteorologia já é tarde de mais sabiam, já devia ter sido antes deste Tornado ter ocorrido pois preveniam as pessoas de eventuais ferimentos e desastres como houve.
O Alerta Laranja ainda pode ser útil pois ainda podem surgir novos tornados, mas podiam ter colocado mais cedo e avisado nos meios de comunicação da possibilidade de haver Tornados ou o avistamento no radar de possível tornado a vir a caminho.

Espero que volte tudo á tranquilidade e recuperem os seus bens.


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 18:16)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2012*



F_R disse:


>



Penso que isto é uma baliza portátil para treinos do campo do Silves.


----------



## Paula (16 Nov 2012 às 18:17)

Miguel96 disse:


> O Instituto de Meteorologia antes de avisar nos meios de comunicação que vinha um tornado a caminho do Algarve *é que nem passam pela cabeça deles terem colocado alerta laranja*, amarelo já chega e *nem possibilidade de ocorrer tornados*. Quando o Tornado de Silves entrou pela terra a dentro e tive a ver no site do Instituto de Meteorologia e estava alerta amarelo e só depois de o Tornado ter causado destruição e o pânico total em Silves e Arredores é que se lembraram de colocar  Alerta Laranja.
> Pessoal do Instituto de Meteorologia já é tarde de mais sabiam, já devia ter sido antes deste Tornado ter ocorrido pois preveniam as pessoas de eventuais ferimentos e desastres como houve.
> O Alerta Laranja ainda pode ser útil pois ainda podem surgir novos tornados, mas podiam ter colocado mais cedo e avisado nos meios de comunicação da possibilidade de haver Tornados ou o avistamento no radar de possível tornado a vir a caminho.
> 
> Espero que volte tudo á tranquilidade e recuperem os seus bens.




Miguel, tal como uma meteorologista do IM disse, estes cenários são imprevisíveis. Não se pode fazer previsão de um tornado.


----------



## vitamos (16 Nov 2012 às 18:24)

Paula disse:


> Miguel, tal como uma meteorologista do IM disse, estes cenários são imprevisíveis. Não se pode fazer previsão de um tornado.



Ter a responsabilidade de fazer previsões oficiais é uma dor de cabeça. Eu não vou isentar de responsabilidades o IM nem estoua  fazer papel de advogado de defesa ou acusação, mas tenhamos consciência das coisas. Perante os dados produzidos pelos modelos emite-se um aviso. O aviso que foi entendido para a situação dados os parâmetros foi o amarelo. Existe sempre a possibilidade de tornados em eventos deste tipo, mas existe sempre a eterna questão do prever que algo possa acontecer e algo acontecer mesmo. Quantas vezes não lemos neste fórum coisas como "Aviso amarelo do IM, mas estão doidos nem choveu nada" ou "este evento por aqui foi um fiasco Amarelo/Laranja/Vermelho para quê?".

Sejamos racionais: A meteorologia ainda não é uma ciência exacta!

Abraço solidário a todos os que sofreram as consequências deste evento.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Nov 2012 às 18:32)

Paula disse:


> Miguel, tal como uma meteorologista do IM disse, estes cenários são imprevisíveis. Não se pode fazer previsão de um tornado.



Nos Estados Unidos antes de haver qualquer célula, qualquer nuvem e as células ainda estarem a milhas desse lugar, o instituto de meteorologia dos Estados Unidos já coloca no site deles a possibilidade de haver Tornado pode não originar, mas a população está avisada e muitas outras coisas( a severidade do tempo em cada local, é claro se existir tempo severo).

Porque que é que nós somos diferentes nem é preciso gastar dinheiro, só é preciso é o Site do IM ser mudado e o radar ser mais ampliado tal como o dos Estados Unidos, eu acho que actualizar o site e fazer melhorias não se gasta dinheiro só paciência. 

Se fosse possível fazer com que o radar ficasse igual ou o mais semelhante possível do radar dos Estados Unidos ficávamos todos a ganhar e mais felizes ficaríamos, por haver prevenção antecipada dos fenómenos meteorológicos.

Não se gasta dinheiro nenhum em fazer melhorias no site.


----------



## Levante (16 Nov 2012 às 18:33)

Impressionante este evento... 2 TORNADOS (1 deles tromba de água de dimensões consideráveis) a uma distancia de aproximadamente 30km no espaço de 1h...Desde já o meu pesar e rápidas melhoras aos feridos e a todos os que de alguma forma foram afectados por este triste acontecimento. Há que pensar nisto quando nos queixamos que não passa nada na nossa zona. Aqui em Olhão, vento de SE muito forte, chuva forte e trovoada incessante... espero que não haja fenómenos demasiado extremos.


----------



## Lightning (16 Nov 2012 às 18:41)

Miguel96 disse:


> Nos Estados Unidos antes de haver qualquer célula, qualquer nuvem e as células ainda estarem a milhas desse lugar, o instituto de meteorologia dos Estados Unidos já coloca no site deles a possibilidade de haver Tornado pode não originar, mas a população está avisada e muitas outras coisas( a severidade do tempo em cada local, é claro se existir tempo severo).
> 
> Porque que é que nós somos diferentes nem é preciso gastar dinheiro, só é preciso é o Site do IM ser mudado e o radar ser mais ampliado tal como o dos Estados Unidos, eu acho que actualizar o site e fazer melhorias não se gasta dinheiro só paciência.



Não comparares os serviços meteorológicos americanos com os nossos. A dimensão e o profissionalismo não têem nada a ver. Mas nada mesmo.


----------



## kelinha (16 Nov 2012 às 18:42)

Miguel96 disse:


> Não se gasta dinheiro nenhum em fazer melhorias no site.



Lamento informar-te, mas estás bastante enganado. Gasta-se (muito!) dinheiro a mexer num site com um sistema destes.


----------



## vitamos (16 Nov 2012 às 18:46)

Lightning disse:


> Comparares os serviços meteorológicos americanos com os nossos é a mesma coisa que comparares uma baleia com uma pulga.



Se calhar o factor dinheiro ainda é algo importante no nosso mundo não? Se calhar por alguma coisa existe nos Estados Unidos uma época de tornados... Provavelmente porque o fenómeno é muitíssimo mais frequente como bem saberás.

Isto daria azo a muitas discussões e certamente que as poderemos todos ter, mas se não fosse pedir muito, deixemos isso para outros tópicos...


----------



## Lightning (16 Nov 2012 às 18:57)

vitamos disse:


> Se calhar o factor dinheiro ainda é algo importante no nosso mundo não? Se calhar por alguma coisa existe nos Estados Unidos uma época de tornados... Provavelmente porque o fenómeno é muitíssimo mais frequente como bem saberás.
> 
> Isto daria azo a muitas discussões e certamente que as poderemos todos ter, mas se não fosse pedir muito, deixemos isso para outros tópicos...



Sim, são opiniões que cada um tem, e eu continuo na minha.  Respeito o que disseste e por tal fico-me por aqui.


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 19:06)

Praia de D.Ana - Lagos...






Piscinas de Silves...


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 19:11)

Inundações nas Pereiras e em Sabóia (Odemira)...


----------



## stormy (16 Nov 2012 às 19:11)

Vitamos...não é sempre possivel a ocorrencia de tornados.

Há padrões especificos...e faz-me confusão essa desculpa pois os tipos de sinoptica para a ocorencia de tornados são especificos...e tornados não são "eventos de vento extremo" normais.

Até porque muitas vezes podes ter ventos extremos com sinopticas que não dão para tornados.

Outra coisa, que não percebi bem, foi o IM não poder confirmar o tornado...eles teem o radar, e o radar fornece assinaturas tipicas que podem identificar clara e inequivocamente as situações que são tornados, ou não ( isto é...supondo que eles lá teem imagens com melhor resolução do que aquelas que metem na pagina..)

Para culminar, os senhores do IM colocaram em alerta laranja regiões que:

A) Já não se esperam mais fenomenos extremos pois os modelos indicam claramente uma dinamica inibidora da convecção ( convergencia dos 500 aos 300hpa).

B) Os fenomenos extremos ocorreram varias horas antes.

Eu não sei o que dizer disto...acho simplesmente inacreditavel...surreal.


----------



## Levante (16 Nov 2012 às 20:06)

Concordo plenamente...
Eu não gosto de criticar gratuitamente, e compreendo que nem sempre seja uma tarefa fácil prever estes eventos, e a meteorologia é incerta e tudo mais. Mas há situações gritantes. Bastava analisar as cartas adequadamente e prestar constante atenção ao radar e um alerta laranja era mais que certo logo pela manhã. O lançar tardio do alerta depois de tudo ter acontecido e com as condições cada vez menos propicias a fenómenos verdadeiramente severos revela descuido e até alguma incompetência ao alarmar exageradamente a população (como andar a tarde toda) , isto na tentativa de emendar o que não foi feito. 
Mas o que mais me impressionou foi o discurso da meteorologista. "Vento extremo"?? Não se pode afirmar que se trata dum tornado? Mais análise... Enfim, isto para mim é funcionalismo público do mais incompetente (e eu sou f.p). Nem sabia/sabe que se trataram de 2 fenómenos distintos (o da baía de Lagos e o que entrou no Carvoeiro e afectou Lagoa e Silves), não vê pela dimensão dos estragos, pelo trajecto e pelo radar que se trataram de tornados (o de Alvor de menor dimensão quando fez o landfall, felizmente perdeu força sem grandes danos)??? Pergunto-me: o que anda esta gente a fazer? Resposta: beber cafés certamente...


----------



## GoN_dC (16 Nov 2012 às 20:19)

Passei por volta das 17 por Alvor e vêm-se alguns sinais de trânsito no chão, uma ou duas paragens de autocarro "rebentadas" e algumas árvores desfeitas. Vi também algumas janelas provavelmente partidas por destroços que andariam no ar. 
Felizmente perdeu força porque haviam duas escolas (uma delas primária e jardim de infância) na zona onde vi mais destroços.


----------



## GoN_dC (16 Nov 2012 às 20:28)




----------



## rufer (16 Nov 2012 às 20:34)

Impressionante


----------



## ecobcg (16 Nov 2012 às 20:38)

GoN_dC disse:


> [l]



Bem... esse video é brutal!! Vê-se bem a força que este tornado trazia!!!
 F3?

PS: E o local onde este video é filmado fica a uns 300 metros de minha casa..... bolas!!!


----------



## Lightning (16 Nov 2012 às 20:39)

Eu até fazia um comentário sobre o vídeo mas as palavras que me iriam sair da boca não seriam nada bonitas... 

Vá, digam-me lá que isto foi "um fenómeno de vento extremo".


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 20:42)

Incrível... um tornado em formato home cinema... arrasador... isto é um documento científico.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Nov 2012 às 20:45)

Alguns vídeos que encontrei ao pesquisar:


----------



## Hugois (16 Nov 2012 às 20:49)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Alguns vídeos que encontrei ao pesquisar:
> 
> 
> Esse primeiro video que postas-te e meio contraditorio, tipo um cartaz afixado na vedação a dizer tornado ( publicidade penso que do aquashow) ...força a quem perdeu as suas coisas....e agora a unica coisa a fazer e recomeçar...parar nao é solução .... força de ca da ilha da madeira


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2012 às 20:53)

GoN_dC disse:


> Tornado em Silves (directo) - YouTube





O melhor video de um tornado de sempre em Portugal.


----------



## Jocru (16 Nov 2012 às 20:55)

GoN_dC disse:


> Tornado em Silves (directo) - YouTube



O cameraman teve nervos de aço.... bom trabalho.


----------



## MSantos (16 Nov 2012 às 21:02)

GoN_dC disse:


> Tornado em Silves (directo) - YouTube




O vídeo mais arrepiante e impressionante que já vi de um tornado em Portugal, duvido que conseguisse ter sangue frio para filmar assim o tornado, a pessoa que filmou arriscou a vida.

Pelas restantes imagens relatos e vídeos vê-se que este tornado não foi brincadeira nenhuma, infelizmente com estragos elevados a lamentar. 

Terá sido um F3?


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 21:02)

O autor do video devia ser entrevistado. Deve ter visto mais coisas que nós aqui não vemos completamente...


----------



## DRC (16 Nov 2012 às 21:12)

GoN_dC disse:


> Tornado em Silves (directo) - YouTube



Não sei se foi coragem ou estupidez, a pessoa que filmou ter-se exposto ao perigo, a qualquer momento o vidro podia ter-se partido ou algo podia ter embatido nele e ter acertado nele(a), acho que pode dar graças a Deus por nada de mal lhe ter acontecido. Apesar de tudo o vídeo está perfeito e mostra bem a força que o tornado teve.


----------



## Nickname (16 Nov 2012 às 21:14)

Impressionante, nenhum outro vídeo que eu tenha visto retrata a força dum tornado como este o fez.
Eu não teria filmado uma besta destas, refugiaria-me no sitio mais afastado de janelas de toda a casa.


----------



## sandra santos (16 Nov 2012 às 21:15)

MSantos disse:


> O video mais arrepiante e impressionante que já vi de um tornado em Portugal, duvido que conseguisse ter sangue frio para filmar assim o tornado, a pessoa que filmou arriscou a vida.
> 
> Pelas restantes imagens relatos e vídeos vê-se que este tornado não foi brincadeira nenhuma, infelizmente com estragos elevados a lamentar.
> 
> Terá sido um F3?




Grande video sim senhor,não teria coragem para tal..


----------



## MontijoCity (16 Nov 2012 às 21:26)

Grande par deles e enorme calma. Este vídeo é brutal e ao mesmo tempo assustador. Tendo em conta a força deste tornado estou admirado de não haver perda de vidas.
Os estragos devem de ser bastante grandes...


----------



## Rainstorm (16 Nov 2012 às 21:41)

MontijoCity disse:


> Grande par deles e enorme calma. Este vídeo é brutal e ao mesmo tempo assustador. Tendo em conta a força deste tornado estou admirado de não haver perda de vidas.
> Os estragos devem de ser bastante grandes...



Mais impressionante é o típico som dos tornados bem assustador, que eu já tive a coragem de ouvir e sentir!!!


----------



## Jocru (16 Nov 2012 às 21:48)

GoN_dC disse:


> Tornado em Silves (directo) - YouTube



O Homem filmou isto a comer uma panqueca e ainda foi no fim até á janela da lavandaria para um melhor... angulo. 

Chame-se iresponsabilidade, coragem, burrice etc, o que é certo é que este algarvio adepto da Silves FC ....provavelmente filmou algo que vai ser usado durante muitos anos para ensinar os futuros meteorologistas o que é um Tornado.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Nov 2012 às 21:53)

Mais um video, agora da chegada do tornado a Lagoa:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=485793738127523


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2012 às 22:18)

ecobcg disse:


> Mais um video, agora da chegada do tornado a Lagoa:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=485793738127523



Ao nível dos EUA! Isto é épico! Para mim é um F3!
Agora dá para fazer um comparativo casas de madeira vs casas de cimento e tijolo e ver o que compensa.
Atenção que o IM ainda está a analisar as imagens...devem estar a resolver uma equação de uma elíptica complexa  para decifrar o "bicho". Com tantos cortes algum dia mandam o IM à vida e começam a pagar 500 euros ao Stormy para ele fazer a previsão do tempo


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 22:22)

Vá, não desfaçam o IM que depois eles fecham-nos o acesso aos dados e depois ficamos sem nada.

Adiante. Críticas construtivas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2012 às 22:30)

Ás vezes, lançam o aviso laranja nada se passa, e dizemos que exagerou, se metem aviso amarelo e passa-se algo mais grave, porque razão não puseram laranja. Se formos ver, no geral, o aviso amarelo foi bem emitido, só na faixa de Lagoa/Silves é que passou um fenómeno violento e raro. Imaginem, o que é uma pessoa que vive em VRSA estar em aviso laranja e durante o dia não chover nada. O aviso amarelo do IM referia chuva por vezes forte, acompanhadas de trovoada e rajadas, isto quer alertar para algo mais. Nem que o aviso fosse laranja ou vermelho não mudava nada, não era o aviso que ia alterar o que quer que fosse. Aliás, acham mesmo que a população liga alguma coisa aos avisos e façam a sua auto-protecção.


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2012 às 22:32)

[ame="http://youtu.be/WJcdNHg23iI"]http://youtu.be/WJcdNHg23iI[/ame]


Impressionante de facto, pelo menos um F 2 (181–253 Km/h ) segundo a escala de Fujita  , os ventos ali aos 1:04 estariam por momentos certamente nos 200 Km/h ou lá perto...

Ou então um F1 num grau já superior...mas acredito mais num F 2 médio..


São de lamentar os danos que inevitavelmente ocorrem em situações destas...

Escala Fujita ( clicar barra amarela para aumentar)









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fujita_scale


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 22:58)

Mais fotos do Algarve Resident

Parque Ribeirinho de Silves e piscinas...






Tudo o que é palmeiras ficou de pé... o resto menos flexível...


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 23:07)

Não sei se estou a ser correcto mas parece que o tornado não avançou muito mais do que Silves propriamente. Parece ter morrido pouco depois de atravessar o rio.


----------



## Lightning (16 Nov 2012 às 23:11)

Há momentos decidi divulgar na página do facebook da empresa Extreme Tornado Tours o excelente vídeo já aqui publicado com a passagem do tornado no estádio de Silves.

O famoso meteorologia e Storm Chaser Reed Timmer fala agora do vídeo na sua página pessoal.

https://www.facebook.com/ReedTimmerTVN?ref=stream

Há um comentário na página acima, que refere também que o ESTOFEX também falhou, nem risco de tempo severo preveram sequer...  Não foi só o IM.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Nov 2012 às 23:29)

Lightning disse:


> Há um comentário na página acima, que refere também que o ESTOFEX também falhou, nem risco de tempo severo preveram sequer...  Não foi só o IM.



Por acaso chamou-me a atenção esse comentário...
Parece-me que a sorte do indivíduo que filmou o tornado foi que se tratava de um tornado bem grande, ou seja, quando atingiu o (presumo) prédio onde estava, atingiu este de lado - viam-se os detritos a deslocar-se al longo da janela e não contra. Se assim fosse, concerteza estilhaçava os vidros das janelas...


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 23:30)

Parque aquático Aqualand - Alcantarilha, o parque aquático visível da A22...


----------



## João Pedro (16 Nov 2012 às 23:34)

GoN_dC disse:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJcdNHg23iI Tornado em Silves (directo) - YouTube


Verdadeiramente impressionante e aterrador. A velocidade com que o tornado se aproxima sobre a colina e a depois a desce até ao campo de futebol!

E o som, meu Deus, que medo! O vídeo é, no entanto, fantástico e o "realizador" teve muita sorte de não lhe entrar nada pela janela adentro! Sm dúvida o melhor registo de sempre de um tornado em Portugal.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Nov 2012 às 23:53)

Mosaico de imagens entre as 13h05 e as 14h50. Grande imagem!





Fonte: http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov


----------



## MarkR (16 Nov 2012 às 23:58)

Snifa disse:


> Impressionante de facto, pelo menos um F 2 (181–253 Km/h ) segundo a escala de Fujita  , os ventos ali aos 1:04 estariam por momentos certamente nos 200 Km/h ou lá perto...



Com o vídeo original e software adequado (que deixa navegar frame por frame), deve ser possível calcular a velocidade aproximada do vento. Em 00:56, há um pedaço grande de qualquer coisa que voa do lado esquerdo da baliza para o lado direito em mais ou menos 150 ms (é muito difícil calcular isso no YouTube!). Uma baliza normal tem uma largura de 7.32 metros, portanto aí a velocidade do vento deve rondar os 165 kmh.


----------



## Paulo.xkan (16 Nov 2012 às 23:59)

Alcantarinha fica estranho no meio disto, em que parte de Lagoa passou o tornado? É que o tornado de Lagoa, segundo o video do Carvoeiro, entra em terra pelas Sesmarias, passa em Lagoa e termina na parte W de Silves. O Aqualand já fica 7km a Este de do centro de Lagoa.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Nov 2012 às 00:02)

Paulo.xkan disse:


> Alcantarinha fica estranho no meio disto, em que parte de Lagoa passou o tornado? É que o tornado de Lagoa, segundo o video do Carvoeiro, entra em terra pelas Sesmarias, passa em Lagoa e termina na parte W de Silves. O Aqualand já fica 7km a Este de do centro de Lagoa.



Não é o Aqualand... é o Slide & Splash que fica perto de Lagoa.
Embora o Slide & Splash não fique no trajecto do tornado... est´afastedao cerca de 1km.

De certeza que, para além do Tornado, houve por ali outro tipo de fenómenos com vento forte (downburst's, por exemplo, na orla da célula) ?


----------



## Shimmy (17 Nov 2012 às 00:02)

Não sei se conhecem este site, eu uso bastante no trabalho (não oficialmente, claro) e já é a segunda vez que acertam quanto a tornados em PT...

http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## Agreste (17 Nov 2012 às 00:04)

Provavelmente perto da rotunda de acesso ao supermercado na estrada para Estômbar.



ecobcg disse:


> Não é o Aqualand... é o Slide & Splash que fica perto de Lagoa.
> Embora o Slide & Splash não fique no trajecto do tornado... est´afastedao cerca de 1km.
> 
> De certeza que, para além do Tornado, houve por ali outro tipo de fenómenos com vento forte (downburst's, por exemplo, na orla da célula) ?



Não confirmo ecobcg... o Slide não tem a plataforma de saída para os escorregas do caracol igual a esta. Isto é o Aqualand.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Nov 2012 às 00:28)

Relativamente ao trajecto do tornado, através do video do mesmo ainda no mar, e do levantamento dos locais com estragos que fiz ao dar uma volta por lagoa e Silves, o mesmo terá sido mais ou menos este:







Em Silves existem locais com muita destruição, mas que não estão directamente no trajecto do tornado (pelo menos, no video de silves, vê-se que ele entra ali pelo estádio), mas há estragos na zona Este da cidade.... Deverá ter a ver com fenómenos de ventos localizados nas zonas de periferia da célula do tornado (downburst's, ..), julgo eu

Das minha voltas (e do percurso que fiz até Silves, para poder verificar o estado da minha habitação), ficam aqui algumas imagens (perdoem-me pela qualidade de algumas, mas para além de estar "em choque", ainda chovia e trovejava nalgumas):

Em Lagoa, minutos depois do Tornado:
















Zona de oliveiras centenárias, completamente arrasada...


----------



## ecobcg (17 Nov 2012 às 00:35)

...continuação das fotos. agora no caminho para Silves e em Silves.






















































​Zona atrás do castelo













​Já a NW de Silves, atrás do cemitério.


















​


----------



## MarkR (17 Nov 2012 às 00:36)

ecobcg disse:


> Relativamente ao trajecto do tornado, através do video do mesmo ainda no mar, e do levantamento dos locais com estragos que fiz ao dar uma volta por lagoa e Silves, o mesmo terá sido mais ou menos este:



Excelente reportagem e excelentes fotos, ecobcg. Espero que tudo já esteja mais calmo por aí.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Nov 2012 às 00:38)

Agreste disse:


> Provavelmente perto da rotunda de acesso ao supermercado na estrada para Estômbar.
> 
> 
> 
> Não confirmo ecobcg... o Slide não tem a plataforma de saída para os escorregas do caracol igual a esta. Isto é o Aqualand.



Ok. quando vi a imagem associei logo ao Slide & Splash e pensei que tivesse havido engano no nome do parque... "_my mistake_"! Desculpa lá!


----------



## stormy (17 Nov 2012 às 01:12)

ecobcg, os efeitos mais extremos quando ocorrem no sector da supercélula onde se dá o tornado/mesociclone, neste caso parece ter sido o sector leste, são associados a fenomenos de updrafts....tornados, gustnados, gustfronts, ou mesmo tornados-satélite...todos estes fenomenos ocorrem em regiões de violenta ascensão do ar ou de fronteira entre o sector de inflow e o sector onde se dá downdraft.

Por outro lado, no sector de downdraft ( oposto ao sector onde ocorre o tornado) tambem podem ocorrer ventos extremos, mas associados a downbursts ou microbursts e gust fronts.....mas há um factor determinante, no sector de inflow/updraft, onde ocorre o tornado, a precipitação é em geral mais fraca, por oposição ao downdraft onde é copiosa e muitas vezes acompanhada de granizo.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/ae/Supercell-above.svg

Isto para  tentar enquadrar a tua analise com base no reconhecimento que fizeste


----------



## Redfish (17 Nov 2012 às 01:13)

ecobcg bons registos...

Sempre em cima  dos acontecimentos mas desta vez este "bicho" quase te apanhava...

Abraço ai...


----------



## jpmartins (17 Nov 2012 às 01:17)

Este video dá um arrepio na espinha


----------



## squidward (17 Nov 2012 às 01:31)

GoN_dC disse:


> Tornado em Silves (directo) - YouTube



Que Brutalidade de vídeo!! Nem nos States existem vídeos destes com o Tornado a passar por cima Impressionante a força do "bicho", é provável que tenha sido um F2 talvez.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Nov 2012 às 02:46)

Avistei o tornado "em cima" da cidade de Lagoa, a partir da janela do meu gabinete. Assim que o vi, peguei na máquina e subi ao terraço para tentar filmar. Já não consegui apanhar o tornado propriamente dito, mas ainda filmei a célula a avançar em direcção a Norte e a provocar alguns clarões devido à quebra de postes de electricidade. Consegue-se ver bem a zona de updraft que vinha na parte de trás da célula. (não editei o video pois ainda não consegui....)


----------



## Stinger (17 Nov 2012 às 03:00)

Fantastico video !

Foi um fail tremendo do IM pois parecem ter medo de por alertas laranjas !!!!

Com as condiçoes que estavam mais valia meterem laranja pois como a meteorologia pode pregar partidas e como estavam reunidas as condiçoes necessarias deviam ter posto laranja logo e nao amarelo como quem diz " ah e tal nao se vai passar nada "


E o mais caricato é que eles dedicando se só á meteorologia e estando eles a ver imagens de satelite minuto a minuto deveriam logo saber que estavam reunidas as condiçoes e poderia eventualmente acontecer alguma coisa ou nao , e metido logo alerta laranja e mesmo evidenciando possibilidade de tornados .


Mas nao continuam a cometer o erro sistematico de sempre , basa meterem apenas amarelinho e esta feito nao se passa nada , se passar se só depois de acontecer é que se mete laranja !


E que nao venham cá com um fenomeno de vento extremo , isto é um tornado ponto !


----------



## Zapiao (17 Nov 2012 às 03:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> O melhor video de um tornado de sempre em Portugal.



SEM DUVIDA ALGUMA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zapiao (17 Nov 2012 às 03:15)

Shimmy disse:


> Não sei se conhecem este site, eu uso bastante no trabalho (não oficialmente, claro) e já é a segunda vez que acertam quanto a tornados em PT...
> 
> http://www.estofex.org/



Nao é o que dizem por aqui


----------



## stormy (17 Nov 2012 às 03:53)

Zapiao disse:


> Nao é o que dizem por aqui



Quem??

Que eu saiba toda a gente aqui, especialmente os mais entendidos, olham com muito respeito o ESTOFEX, uma entidade sem fins lucrativos composta de voluntarios profissionais especializados no ramo do tempo convectivo severo!

Já apanhei alguns erros de vez em quando..é verdade, e é verdade que por vezes eles cometem erros, mas isso é normal!
Desta vez acho que eles substimaram um pouco o potencial, talvez por e deixarem ir pelo facto do CAPE não estar assim tão alto...e então não lançaram o  nivel 1.

Mas reparem..eles analisam a situação na Europa toda, não conhecem todas as caracteristicas locais e é extenuante estudar todas a variaveis para um evento aqui em Pt, e outro no mediterraneo, etc etc..

O que me faz confusão é o IM, como entidade nacional ter mostrado tanta falta de competencia ao nivel do conhecimento do nosso contexto...e não é só nisto das trovoadas severas ( que sim são mesmo complicadas de prever!), noutros campos eles volta e meia saem-se com coisas inadmissiveis...por exemplo quando preveem as temperaturas no verão de modo contraditorio ( fluxo de leste comtempertauras baixas, ou colocam brisas maritimas de tarde mas com temperaturas altas..)...por vezes o IM é gritante


----------



## Stinger (17 Nov 2012 às 04:05)

O IM foi ridiculo nesta situaçao , mais embaraçosa foi que só quando aconteceu as coisas é que la meteram alerta laranja mas sem dizerem nada de tornados .


Já repararam que nao é a 1ª vez que acontece , e depois veem dizer que foi um fenomeno extremo de vento e devem pensar que tornados é só nos EUA.


Como ja disse pelo sim ou pelo nao , era alerta laranja/vermelho


----------



## David sf (17 Nov 2012 às 09:17)

Vamos imaginar que a célula que originou este tornado tinha passado umas dezenas de km a oeste, e tinha afectado somente o mar. Não teria acontecido absolutamente nada. 

A diferença entre acontecer um evento problemático ou não acontecer absolutamente nada é muito ténue, e não se justifica emitir um aviso por uma situação destas, pois causaria duas reacções na população:

- a primeira de alarmismo excessivo, teríamos uma ou mais regiões do país à beira de um ataque de nervos, provavelmente seria um dia em que a vida normal das pessoas seria afectada, inclusive através do fecho de alguns estabelecimentos, com todos os prejuízos económicos que isso acarretaria. Imaginem o que aconteceria ao turismo no Algarve, se todos os meses fosse um emitido um aviso de tornado.

- a segunda, após alguns eventos em que não acontecia nada (mesmo que houvesse um ou dois tornados, a zona afectada seria ínfima), seria a despreocupação e o desprezar dos avisos, sendo que numa situação mais gravosa, e em que fosse necessário mobilizar a população, esta ficaria despreocupada e nem ligaria ao aviso.

Face ao previsto pelos modelos de manhã, o aviso amarelo no Algarve justificava-se. Não estavam previstos acumulados extraordinários, se bem que todos, inclusive os técnicos do IM (vou chamar assim, apesar de já ter mudado de nome), acredito eu, soubéssemos que sendo um evento essencialmente convectivo, havendo modelos globais a preverem 10 mm em 3 horas, era bastante provável que houvesse lugares afectados por eventos severos de precipitação. Mas também haveria outros cujos acumulados seriam irrisórios. E a pergunta põe-se, o que pensariam os habitantes desses lugares, após ser emitido um aviso laranja de precipitação, quando chegasse ao fim do dia e tivesse apenas passado um rápido aguaceiro?

Não isento com isto tudo o IM de críticas. Porque após o lançamento do aviso amarelo, como já referi justificado, se percebeu pelas imagens de radar que se aproximava uma linha de instabilidade com manchas de precipitação excessiva, e nesse momento a cor do aviso deveria ter sido imediatamente alterada, e não apenas umas horas depois. Já num evento há umas duas semanas atrás o IM lançou o aviso laranja de precipitação para os distritos de Lisboa, Santarém e Portalegre, a coincidir com as previsões do ECMWF e do Aladin, e houve uma excessiva demora a mudar esse aviso para os distritos de Évora e Beja, quando se notou claramente pelas imagens de radar que a maior quantidade de precipitação iria acontecer nesses locais. Poderia haver mais celeridade e mais acompanhamento em tempo real, mas de resto não me parece que se possa apontar qualquer outra crítica ao IM.

Isto de fazer avisos para a população é algo bastante complicado, exige uma gestão do risco ponderada, entre não criar alarmismo desnecessário, não descurar a segurança das populações e não lançar avisos excessivos, que poderiam criar um efeito de "Pedro e o Lobo". Por essa razão acho que todos nós devemos neste fórum evitar substituirmo-nos à Protecção Civil, e mesmo perante a previsão de eventos severos, não devemos prever derrocadas, incêndios, inundações, pois mesmo quem percebe muitíssimo de meteorologia não possui os conhecimentos necessários no que toca à estabilidade dos terrenos das áreas afectadas, da capacidade de infiltração dos solos, do estado de conservação da drenagem pluvial, etc., para poder fazer uma análise das consequências do mau tempo que prevê. Principalmente agora, com a notoriedade que o fórum tem vindo a ganhar (ontem batemos largamente o recorde instantâneo de visitantes), temos que ter alguma ponderação naquilo que escrevemos.


----------



## Zapiao (17 Nov 2012 às 10:13)

Sou da opiniao que se deve pecar por excesso e assim salvaguarda-se vidas e bens. É preferivel haver alerta de possiveis tornados (que é o que faz o Extofex) do que nao os haver, e depois as pessoas terem a legitimidade de "exigir" responsabilidades.
O IM deveria começar a ter em conta os "sinais dos tempos" e rever a sua posiçao quando anuncia "mau tempo". É que queiramos ou nao este tipo de evento ja começa a nao ser novidade por cá.


----------



## Vince (17 Nov 2012 às 10:29)

Que eu saiba nenhum serviço meteorológico europeu faz previsões para fenómenos como Tornados. São raros, difíceis de prever e  quando  um se forma o tempo de reacção para fazer algo é extremamente baixo, não existindo qualquer estrutura que permita sequer alertar a população, nem sequer cultura da mesma para tal. E a fazer previsões, deve ser sempre algo probabilístico, e não fazer previsões de tornados quase semana sim semana não como alguns fazem, isso só iria gerar uma enorme confusão na população. 

É matéria bastante complexa, e bastante discutida entre as entidades (oficiais/académicas/cientificas) a nível europeu, discussão feita num outro nível e não com a ligeireza com que alguns a fazem. Como parece que a incidência de tornados destruidores parece estar a aumentar pro cá, ou estamos numa qualquer fase ou padrão mais activo, o próprio IM como ontem um responsável da instituição referiu, o próprio IM naturalmente está a analisar toda esta problemática e a melhor forma de lidar com previsões de fenómenos deste género e da melhor forma de as comunicar ao público. Mas não é assunto simples.


----------



## irpsit (17 Nov 2012 às 10:44)

O vídeo postado atrás é brutal e sem dúvida o MELHOR vídeo filmado de um tornado até hoje em Portugal!

Parece pelo menos um F2 e mais provavelmente um F3. Estimo rajadas de 250km/h. Lembrem-se do que junto ao tornado o vento ainda é mais violento do que se vê no vídeo. É simplesmente espantosa esta filmagem, e gostei do pormenor da calma do autor do vídeo! Tem bastante coragem!

È claramente muito mais violento do que o tornado que vi (de longe) em 1990 e tal, em Matosinhos (Porto) (esse só deveria ter sido um F1). Quando comparo com outros vídeos de tornados este parece-me um tornado de categoria pelo menos F3.

Quanto à previsão, bem é difícil prever tornados mas...

Uma das situações ideais é haver entrada de ar convectivo, quente e húmido em Portugal de SUDOESTE, enquanto (e isto é essencial) uma entrada de AR POLAR vinda de norte colide com essa massa quente.

No satélite é bem vísivel as duas massas. Eu até diria que hoje ainda é possível ocorrer mais um ou outro fenómenos violento na Península Ibérica.

Porém os tornados também podem ocorrer com frentes frias de oeste, mas parecem ser claramente mais frequentes quando acontece a entrada húmida e quente de sudoeste, em simultâneo com uma entrada fria polar, que alimenta a depressão convectiva. Embora só ocorram tornados em algumas dessas situações.


----------



## Zapiao (17 Nov 2012 às 11:11)

Vince disse:


> Que eu saiba nenhum serviço meteorológico europeu faz previsões para fenómenos como Tornados.


 Correçao: digamos que em certas situaçoes "mencionam" a possibilidade de ocorrer tornados.


----------



## ct5iul (17 Nov 2012 às 11:44)

Bom dia 
Não há duvida que é um F2 na escala Fujita, mas na minha opinião estava a ganhar força para um F3. Tive a analisar vários vídeos/fotos e até comentários de alguns amigos que vivem perto de Silves e tudo indica que o ponto mais alto do Tornado tenha atingido a escala F3 para levantar tantas árvores, carros etc., o vento deve ter atingido uma velocidade média de 160km\h, tendo atingido uma velocidade máxima de aproximadamente 200km\h.
Parabéns a todos os corajosos que conseguiram filmar e fotografar este fenómeno da Natureza.
Agora cabe as entidades competentes ajudarem a população nos locais atingidos, boa sorte para todos e que tudo se resolva da melhor maneira.
Cumprimentos,

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

WEBCAM METEO AJUDA
http://ww.com/CT2IUL


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Nov 2012 às 13:42)

Eu vou deixar uma sugestão ao IM que é uma ideia que o IM vai ter que adoptar mais cedo ou mais tarde. O IM tem que dividir os distritos em sub-áreas, senão o aviso nunca é correspondido. Ontem, aqui em Olhão, foi um dia normal, com chuva por vezes fortes, vento forte com algumas rajadas e trovoada, mas nada de anormal e já assisti a situações bem piores.

Eu diria que o IM teve bem no geral, aviso amarelo, de facto, só na área entre Lagos e Albufeira é que se passou algo que justificaria, outro tipo de aviso. Se o IM dividir o Algarve em 3 áreas, sendo a parte ocidental de Vila do Bispo a Albufeira, outra área entre Albufeira e Olhão e outra área entre Olhão e VRSA, ou seja, o IM aí emitiria os avisos conforme essas áreas. Agora, lançar um aviso laranja no Algarve, só porque uma área entre Carvoeiro e Silves viu uma situação rara, não tem muita lógica a meu ver.

Se formos ver, fenómenos destes sempre existiram e há anos atrás não havia os meios que haviam hoje. Se o IM tivesse aviso laranja ou vermelho, será que existia menos prejuízos é claro que não.

Certamente, haverá aqui membros do Algarve e mesmo fora do Algarve, que lembram-se do ano em que o Benfica veio jogar a Faro e passado uma hora depois de acabar o jogo, caiu uma torre de iluminação no Estádio de São Luís. Todos se lembram da ciclogénese que afectou o Alentejo em Novembro de 1997, também a rádio e a televisão alertaram a população, foi uma tarde inteira em que os meios de comunicação social davam tempo severo no sul do país, depois foi o que todos sabemos. Eu lembro-me bem desse dia que estava em Ferreira do Alentejo e vim para o Algarve, lembro-me como fosse hoje.


----------



## stormy (17 Nov 2012 às 14:28)

O Evento de ontem segundo os modelos poderia ter ocorrido em toda a faixa litoral a sul do C Carvoeiro, e numa porção para interior que afectaria o vale inferior do tejo, vale do sado, distrito de beja e vale do guadiana.

Sucede que a linha de instabilidade só se organizou e tomou mais pujança na região do Barlavento algarvio, Barrocal e em algumas faixas do vale do Sado e do Guadiana,  que foi onde tivemos as maiores reflectividades e os topos mais altos.

A questão não é somente dividir os distritos em areas, neste caso para haver uma prevenção como deve de ser toda a area favoravel a fenomenos extremos devia ter estado em alerta pelo menos 12 a 24h antes do evento ( que foi o periodo em que se começou a deinear a situação mais severa)...e não falo em dizer ás populações que veem ai tornados, mas sim fazer referencia á possibilidade de ventos fortes, chuvadas, etc e indicar as precauções a ter, de modo a que as pessoas se sintam mais seguras e conheçam melhor aquilo que vai ocorrer.

Por outro lado, e mais importante, seria fazer um briefing completo ás unidades de protecção civil/bombeiros indicando que está iminente a uma situação  que deve ser seguida com cuidado e preparada rapidamente.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Nov 2012 às 14:30)

Claro que não se poderia prever com um dia de antecedência esse evento, mas decerto que o IM tem acesso a dados quase em tempo real de satélite e radar de de certeza dariam para prever que andaria algo a formar-se junto à costa de extrema violência, e isso é possível constatar pelas imagens de radar de ontem. 

Acho incrível como a população não tem acesso a esses dados. Decerto nós teríamos mais facilidade em avisar a população pelo efeito passa-a-palavra e nas redes sociais que o IM pelo aviso à Proteção Civil. Quando se tornou possível esse evento, o que o IM devia ter feito era comunicar às rádios, televisões, fóruns meteo, e colocar no próprio website e facebook aviso com 10minutos de antecedência. 

Era o suficiente para parar trânsito, tirar as pessoas da rua, colocar carros em garagens, sair de espaços abertos e refugiar. Pelo sim, pelo não. Mas este país tem que evoluir! Não sei se tenho razão ou não, mas estou ontem fiquei desiludido com a inação do IM.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Nov 2012 às 14:32)

Mais um video. Este terá sido filmado na Via do Infante, antes da saída para Lagoa (no sentido Portimão-Faro).


----------



## Mjhb (17 Nov 2012 às 14:37)

ecobcg disse:


> Mais um video. Este terá sido filmado na Via do Infante, antes da saída para Lagoa (no sentido Portimão-Faro).
> 
> Tornado Via do infante A22 - YouTube



*QUE MONSTRO! *


----------



## amando96 (17 Nov 2012 às 14:47)

Então e se isto deixar de ser eventos isolados? será preciso preparar infra estruturas capazes de resistir tempo muito severo? caves e afins.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Nov 2012 às 14:54)

[URL="http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=604079&tm=8&layout=123&visual=61"]http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=604079&tm=8&layout=123&visual=61

[/URL]

Eh pá, pelo amor de Deus. "(...) sabemos que ele ocorreu, com base em imagens de radar(...)", "(...) nós sabíamos que haviam condições para que se formassem este tipo de fenómenos".

E ainda sim bastou um amarelo, e não avisaram ninguém que iria dar à costa um tornado! Para mim, perderam a credibilidade, como instituto público...


----------



## stormy (17 Nov 2012 às 14:59)

amando96 disse:


> Então e se isto deixar de ser eventos isolados? será preciso preparar infra estruturas capazes de resistir tempo muito severo? caves e afins.



Infraestruturação mais ao nivel da organização das entidades de protecção civil...porque a nivel meteorologico estas situações só teem margens de previsão razoaveis a menos de 36-24h.

E estes eventos mesmo que não aumentem em frequencia, cada vez mais afectarão areas urbanas...pelo simples motivo de teres cada vez areas urbanas maiores, logo, mais chances do tornado no caminho dele vir dar com uma dessas areas urbanas.

Para já ao nivel da climatologia, a frequencia de tornados não está a aumentar...sempre houve tornados em Portugal, as pessoas é que estão cada vez mais informadas e capazes de relatar...é muito complicado ,até porque há poucos estudos em PT, ter noção da tendencia do numero de tornados por ano ao longo das ultimas decadas...


----------



## Agreste (17 Nov 2012 às 15:20)

e um bocadinho mais de literatura para os nossos jornalistas... encher chouriços não é fácil mas acho que já só nos falta ouvir que tivemos um maremoto em Silves e que foi por causa de santa bárbara dos trovões que não morreu ninguém.


----------



## Lightning (17 Nov 2012 às 15:27)

A minha ideia até pode ser estúpida, mas, e que tal criarem um mapa com a previsão do risco de fenómenos severos, da mesma forma que têem o mapa para o risco de incêndio? Passando a explicar... Antes que alguém venha já com sete pedras na mão...

O que eu quero dizer, quero sugerir, é que podiam criar um mapa de risco de acontecimento de fenómenos severos, por exemplo a nível distrital. ATENÇÃO que todos sabemos que não são fenómemos previsíveis no sentido de "olha no local x à hora x vai acontecer" mas se as pessoas tivessem uma noção do risco destes fenómenos acontecerem a dada altura, penso que ajudava um pouco na prevenção. 

Volto a repetir que são fenómenos que NÃO SÃO previsíveis na medida em que referi, mas, epa, por exemplo o IM pegar em todas as veriáveis possíveis e precisas, wind shear, CAPE, LI, forçamento vertical, etc etc por aí fora, e depois reunirem tudo para chegarem a uma conclusão do que pode ou não acontecer.

Talvez até já façam isto, mas tal como lançam avisos para mau tempo, podiam ter outro mapa para fazer isso com fenómenos severos localizados, ou então criar avisos e juntar aos que já têem. Dando um exemplo... 

"Válido de dia x às x horas até ao dia x às x horas
Períodos de chuva por vezes forte"

"Válido de dia x às x horas até ao dia x às x horas
Vento com rajadas até 70 km/h"

"Válido de dia x às x horas até ao dia x às x horas
Possibilidade de ocorrência de fenómenos localmente severos (depois especificam o fenómenos)".

Não digo para meterem critérios na legenda, mas tipo, metiam o nome dos fenómenos que podem acontecer, e uma pequena descrição à frente.

Isto é na minha opinião e apenas isso. Não venham por favor criticar-me. São bem-vindos comentários e dicas construtivas.


----------



## Agreste (17 Nov 2012 às 15:48)

Pode ser resolvido parcialmente se acrescentarem uma descrição de fenómenos severos junto da previsão descritiva.


----------



## David sf (17 Nov 2012 às 16:09)

Pedro disse:


> Era o suficiente para parar trânsito, tirar as pessoas da rua, colocar carros em garagens, sair de espaços abertos e refugiar. Pelo sim, pelo não. Mas este país tem que evoluir! Não sei se tenho razão ou não, mas estou ontem fiquei desiludido com a inação do IM.



Se sempre que aparecesse um ponto vermelho no radar tivéssemos que fazer isto tudo, o país estava desgraçado.

Anda muito disparate por aqui. Em primeiro lugar, mesmo que o IM tivesse lançado o aviso laranja um pouco antes do tornado, tudo se teria passado da mesma forma. Não há ninguém que altere a sua vida por um aviso meteorológico mudar de cor. Excepção das autoridades de protecção civil, mas o que poderiam estas fazer? Evacuava-se o Algarve? Ia toda a gente para dentro de bunkers? Fechava-se o comércio, mandavam-se os trabalhadores e alunos para casa?

O ponto essencial é o bom senso. Mesmo que se soubesse que iria passar um tornado no Algarve durante o dia de ontem com uma antecedência de 24 horas, o que poderia ser feito? Pensem nisso, e não se esqueçam que os danos pessoais foram marginais e os materiais não poderiam ser evitados, na sua esmagadora maioria.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Nov 2012 às 16:33)

O que aqui vai! 

Sempre defendi que o sistema de avisos / alertas o que lhe quiserem chamar do IM é um disparate! Tal como as previsões (distritais????) são um disparate, já não se faz em lado nenhum!!! (não me batam!) 

Já houve inquéritos, já nos manifestamos neles e nada mudou, o próprio formato da RTP/Meteo é uma miséria, nos restantes media nem vou comentar! E a culpa é claramente do IM, pois permite que a sua informação seja usada de forma dolosa e descuidada por esses senhores, nunca os vi fazerem um reparo aos disparates que a Clara de Sousa diz todos os dias em directo para milhões de portugueses! 

O IM precisa de equipamento novo, gente nova lá dentro, ser dotado de autonomia financeira plena... mas isso não vai acontecer pelo menos para já! Assim sendo, é o que temos!


----------



## cloud9 (17 Nov 2012 às 17:08)

Muito aqui se fala dos alertas.. mas uma coisa é verdade, este tornado passou relativamente perto de duas escolas, que na altura da ocorrência estavam em funcionamento com centenas de pessoas lá, desde que o tornado começou a criar estragos em terra e até chegar a Silves demorou perto 15 minutos, durante esse tempo, as autoridades foram informadas do que se estava a passar, e nada fizeram, a GNR não serve apenas para operações stop nem a protecção civil serve para depois das ocorrências.
Se aquele tornado tivesse passado mesmo por cima das escolas haverias muitas mortes a lamentar, seria assim tão complicado tentar proteger aquelas crianças?
Bastava um sistema de alerta telefónico, e mesmo assim nada foi feito


----------



## Vince (17 Nov 2012 às 17:42)

O que teria acontecido de diferente se ontem o IM tivesse aviso laranja ou tivesse dito haver condições para formação de tornados ? Eu por acaso acho que sim, que o IM devia ter laranja, mas não por causa do Tornado, por causa da sucessão de células que começaram a surgir. E se tivesse laranja isso mudaria alguma coisa ? Não. Nada. Niente. Zero.

Há muita coisa que pode melhorar, mas eu preferiria uma discussão construtiva com algum nível, de preferência, com algum conhecimento.

Falemos de Tornados. E olhemos para 3 áreas:

1) Previsão
Tornados não são previsíveis, a única coisa que podemos prever é condições favoráveis à sua formação. Ontem havia algumas condições, mas nem foi nada por aí além, todos os anos há toneladas de dias bem mais agressivos em que não acontece absolutamente nada. O Estofex nem um nível 1 tinha. E não me falem do stormy, que esse fala das condições favoráveis a tornados praticamente em todos os eventos convectivos, chega a ser todas as semanas, o que nem é disparate, pois um tornado efectivamente pode formar-se em quase todas as situações de tempo instáveis, e falar da possibilidade de tornados chega a ser informação irrelevante exceptuando dias em que existam condições mesmo especiais, o que nem era o caso de ontem. Mas não podemos prever a sua ocorrência nem aonde, dada a pequena escala do fenómeno e a rapidez com que tudo acontece. Os pormenores que levam à formação de um tornado ainda hoje são objecto de imensa investigação cientifica.

2) Detecção
Outro problema, já abordei esse assunto umas vezes, boa parte dos tornados em Portugal são pouco percepiveis mesmo em radar modo doppler. Aliás, os Tornados nem se conseguem ver em radar de tão pequenos que são, o que se vê é o mesociclone, e pode haver meso sem tornado, o que até acontece a maioria das vezes. Só em tornados excepcionalmente graves que provoquem uma nuvem de detritos (debris cloud) é que se identifica mesmo um tornado em radar, quer dizer, mais uma vez não vemos o tornado, vemos é a reflectividade dos detritos. Acredito que o de ontem até fosse excepção, que tivesse um mesociclone bem definido. Mas mesmo que sejam detectados, o que podemos fazer ? O IM até criou o Meteoglobal precisamente por causa deste tipo de problema, precisa de mais olhos em todo o lado.

3) Aviso/actuação
Nos EUA estes são os chamados 10/20 minutos decisivos que salvam as vidas, é identificado um tornado, disparam sirenes por toda a região em causa, rádios e televisões entram imediatamente no ar a avisar do Tornado. Mas atenção, isto apenas acontece em 5 ou 6 dos estados americanos, precisamente dos que são atingidos mais violentamente por tornados. Uma realidade que nada tem a ver com Portugal ou qualquer outro país europeu. E mesmo nesses Estados americanos apesar de todo um arsenal preparado para isso e uma população bastante sensibilizada, muitas vezes acontecem tragédias na mesma. 

Pensem bem em tudo isto, e percebem que não é matéria tão simples e linear como alguns a querem dar a entender. E muitos outros problemas há. Imaginem o cenário de alguém a telefonar para uma entidade a dizer que existe um tornado no local x. Logo aqui começam os problemas, é um relato credível, é um equivoco, é alguém a brincar, é um boato ? E supondo que sim, que é verdadeiro, para aonde vai o tornado, quem o vê consegue no meio da confusão explicar ou descodificar uma informação tão importante como essa ? Julgo que não, aposto que ontem só umas horas depois se percebeu melhor por onde andou o Tornado, e afinal quantos eram, se era o mesmo ou não. E a entidade que recebe a chamada faz exactamente o que ? São minutos caóticos em que só gente muito treinada e com bastante informação pode desencadear acções verdadeiramente úteis em tão pouco tempo. Sabem que não estamos preparados para isso. 

Hoje em dia as diversas entidades (IM, Protecção civil, bombeiros, etc) até tem uma coisa que não existia no passado e que pode ser muito útil a fazer chegar a informação de forma muito rápida a um grande número de pessoas. As redes sociais. A própria rede depois propaga a informação para as pessoas que eventualmente possam estar ameaças. Mas mesmo aqui, se pensarem bem, também podem nascer outros problemas, como os boatos, ou rumores maldosos, etc, como de resto já aconteceu várias vezes em eventos meteorológicos, na Madeira, nos Açores, no continente e mesmo ontem aconteceu no Algarve.

Seguramente que há muito a discutir e a melhorar. Mas resumir este assunto à crítica fácil sobre previsões ou avisos do IM sem compreender e discutir toda esta  realidade, peço desculpa, mas não é uma discussão honesta.


----------



## vitoreis (17 Nov 2012 às 17:44)

Outro evento filmado ontem, dia 16, a uns 20 km de distancia para O de Lagoa/Silves:


----------



## Blizzard (17 Nov 2012 às 18:17)

vitoreis disse:


> Outro evento filmado ontem, dia 16, a uns 20 km de distancia para O de Lagoa/Silves.



Esse foi o tornado que fotografei ontem a partir de Lagos, 



Blizzard disse:


> Tromba de água na Baía de Lagos que entrou em terra na zona da praia de Alvor pelas 14:15 da tarde de hoje.



filmado perto da barra de Alvor cujo video e outras fotos tiradas doutros pontos do concelho teem sido relatados erradamente nalguma comunicação social como sendo do tornado que afectou Lagoa/Silves.                      Foram dois eventos distintos separados cerca de uma hora e com origem em mesociclones diferentes.


----------



## criz0r (17 Nov 2012 às 19:11)

Boa tarde, na minha opinião penso que mesmo que o IM tivesse emitido aviso Laranja ou Vermelho nada iria mudar em relação ao que aconteceu. Nem os próprios Americanos com toda a sua tecnologia e a sua frequência de Tornados lá no interior do Texas etc conseguem ser 100% eficazes nesta matéria. É um fenómeno extremamente complexo e difícil de prever quanto mais cá em Portugal que infelizmente quer queiramos quer não o Governo não disponibiliza as verbas necessárias para o estudo desta área.
Concordo com algumas opiniões de alguns colegas que o IM deveria pelo menos ter emitido um aviso Laranja quando se sabia que um "comboio" de células se estava a aproximar da zona, mas como referi no tópico anterior são decisões que têm de ser tomadas e ponderadas num muito curto espaço de tempo.
De qualquer maneira tenho de realçar que apesar de sermos um País não muito habituado a estes fenómenos de grande envergadura ainda bem que as nossas casas são construidas basicamente em Betão e Cimento ou Granito e não em contraplacado como nos EUA porque caso contrário a destruição seria enorme.


----------



## rbsmr (17 Nov 2012 às 20:16)

Vince disse:


> 3) Aviso/actuação
> Nos EUA estes são os chamados 10/20 minutos decisivos que salvam as vidas, é identificado um tornado, disparam sirenes por toda a região em causa, rádios e televisões entram imediatamente no ar a avisar do Tornado. Mas atenção, isto apenas acontece em 5 ou 6 dos estados americanos, precisamente dos que são atingidos mais violentamente por tornados. Uma realidade que nada tem a ver com Portugal ou qualquer outro país europeu. E mesmo nesses Estados americanos apesar de todo um arsenal preparado para isso e uma população bastante sensibilizada, muitas vezes acontecem tragédias na mesma.
> 
> Pensem bem em tudo isto, e percebem que não é matéria tão simples e linear como alguns a querem dar a entender. E muitos outros problemas há. Imaginem o cenário de alguém a telefonar para uma entidade a dizer que existe um tornado no local x. Logo aqui começam os problemas, é um relato credível, é um equivoco, é alguém a brincar, é um boato ? E supondo que sim, que é verdadeiro, para aonde vai o tornado, quem o vê consegue no meio da confusão explicar ou descodificar uma informação tão importante como essa ? Julgo que não, aposto que ontem só umas horas depois se percebeu melhor por onde andou o Tornado, e afinal quantos eram, se era o mesmo ou não. E a entidade que recebe a chamada faz exactamente o que ? São minutos caóticos em que só gente muito treinada e com bastante informação pode desencadear acções verdadeiramente úteis em tão pouco tempo. Sabem que não estamos preparados para isso.
> ...



Com o devido respeito ao Vince, penso que muito pouco é feito em Portugal sobre o aviso de condições meteorológicas extremas. E por favor não entendam como crítica fácil. 
A taxa de penetração da internet não é tão elevada como noutros países europeus! E nem sempre temos um pc por perto.
Por outro lado, num país onde a taxa de penetração dos telemóveis é imensa este meio de propogação de alertas quase imediato está subaproveitado. Existe um membro deste forum que já apresentou a ideia de aproveitar o serviço de difusão celular (já não falo nos SMS) para este tipo de fenómenos. É um serviço disponível em todos os quase todos (senão todos) os telemóveis e que representa um custo praticamente reduzido ou  nulo para as empresas de comunicações móveis e, possivelmente, também para o I.M.. 
Felizmente, apesar de alguns elevados prejuízos materiais, não há a relatar fatalidades no Algarve! É tal mentalidade portuguesa, «podia ter sido pior. Em vez de uma perna podiam ter sido as duas». Até que algum dia...
Acima de tudo os responsáveis políticos, por vezes instalados nestes cargos mais de caracter técnico, esquecem-se que contribuintes mortos não pagam tantos impostos...


----------



## Zapiao (17 Nov 2012 às 20:48)

criz0r disse:


> Boa tarde, na minha opinião penso que mesmo que o IM tivesse emitido aviso Laranja ou Vermelho nada iria mudar em relação ao que aconteceu.


 CorreCto e acho que ninguem aqui pode duvidar disso, mas o IM teria ficado bem na fotografia se pelo menos tivesse suspeitado a ocorrencia de tal fenomeno- nao somos americanos mas trabalhamos como eles
Uma sugestao:e que a tal a proteçao civil começar a pensar em instalar sirenes como existem nos EUA sempre que se verifica estes fenomenos?


----------



## ecobcg (17 Nov 2012 às 21:24)

Esta tarde fiz um reconhecimento mais pormenorizado aos estragos ocorridos em Silves. A partir da localização dos estragos mais significativos, esbocei um possível trajecto do tornado ao chegar a Silves (assinalado a amarelo), depois de descer a encosta localizada antes das piscinas. Coloquei também umas pequenas setas, indicativas do sentido em que os vários objectos (árvores e sinalização de trânsito) tombaram, ou seja, da direcção do vento nos locais assinalados. Fica o mapa:






Como se verifica, na minha opinião e como já foi referido anteriormente, parece-me a mim que a zona assinalada a amarelo foi o trajecto do tornado, embora existam estragos significativos (nomeadamente algumas árvores tombadas pela raiz) fora dessa zona. Como o stormy muito bem referiu num post anterior, essa situação ficará a dever-se a várias situações de vento existentes num mesociclone. No entanto, e fica apenas para registo, em conversa com algumas pessoas atingidas com estragos em viaturas, algumas referem a possibilidade do tornado se ter "dividido", tendo um tomado a direcção assinalada no mapa, e o outro terá seguido o percurso dos outros estragos marcados. Talvez aqui tenham existido alguns vórtices secundários (ou satélite) do tornado principal, não sei...

Para tentar representar a força do tornado aqui em Silves, deixo algumas fotos mais representativas dessa mesma força, para ajudar a avaliar a classificação do tornado:













































































































































Mais imagens em http://imgur.com/a/vhXvd

Só por curiosidade, o famoso video do tornado a arrasar o estádio foi filmado do 2.º ou 3.º andar deste prédio:


----------



## Agreste (17 Nov 2012 às 21:44)

Tomando como exemplo os dados da Televes, a carga de vento que uma  vulgar antena UHF pode suportar vai até aos 150Km/h antes dos elementos dobrarem ou partirem.

Na 2ª parte do video aparece uma antena desse género com os elementos dobrados. E nem sequer seria a parede mais exposta.


----------



## 1337 (17 Nov 2012 às 21:51)

No meio deste caos e desgraça toda que claro que lamento, há que reparar numa certa árvore que se ve bem nas fotos que está mais que preparada pra isto, a Palmeira, impressionante como ficam sempre direitas, incrível sobrevivência destas árvores contra estes fenómenos..


----------



## Agreste (17 Nov 2012 às 22:22)

Artigo do www.público.pt:



> *Portugal terá tido pelo menos 87 tornados nos últimos 80 anos, segundo uma base de dados europeia sobre eventos climáticos extremos.*
> 
> O número confirma que este tipo de ocorrência é pouco frequente em Portugal, em comparação com outros países. Nos Estados Unidos, por exemplo, entre 1991 e 2010, há registo de 1253 tornados por ano, em média, segundo a agência norte-americana para a Atmosfera e o Oceano (NOAA, na sigla em inglês). Ou seja, num mês há mais tornados nos EUA do que houve em oito décadas em Portugal.
> 
> ...



Rede de dados do tempo severo na europa...

http://www.essl.org/cgi-bin/eswd/eswd.cgi


----------



## Agreste (17 Nov 2012 às 23:20)

Tarde e a más horas mas...


----------



## Paulo H (18 Nov 2012 às 00:24)

Agreste disse:


> Artigo do www.público.pt:



Relativamente ao artigo do Público, é necessário referir alguns aspectos: 

1. A área de superfície terrestre dos EUA é 101.76 maior que Portugal. Partindo do princípio que os EUA registou em média 1253 tornados por ano, e que Portugal tenha registado em média 87tornados/80anos, então considerando a diferença de tamanhos, conclui-se que nos EUA os tornados são 11x mais frequentes que em Portugal.

2. De forma grosseira, podemos também referir que a maior parte dos tornados ocorre numa faixa de 1/3 no interior dos EUA (midwest), o tão chamado corredor de tornados. Excluindo esta faixa crítica, não será muito, muito mais frequente a ocorrência de tornados em relação a Portugal. O terço mais a norte, nos desertos e nas montanhas, são pouco prováveis mesmo.

3. Portugal não tem nem 1/10 da densidade de rede de observação meteorológica existente nos EUA desde há muitos anos. Só agora mais recentemente existem tantas estações amadoras e agrometeorológicas. Radares temos 2!

4. Quantas cidades, vilas, aldeias tem Portugal? Centenas, senão milhares! Não acredito que exista algum local povoado em Portugal, que nos últimos 100 anos não tenha ocorrido pelo menos um dos seguintes fenômenos severos:
- Tornado
- Downburst
- Gustnado

Existe muito fenómeno ocorrido em todas as terras portuguesas, que pertence à memória popular, mas que não foi registado nem classificado!


----------



## Chingula (18 Nov 2012 às 02:20)

Vince disse:


> O que teria acontecido de diferente se ontem o IM tivesse aviso laranja ou tivesse dito haver condições para formação de tornados ? Eu por acaso acho que sim, que o IM devia ter laranja, mas não por causa do Tornado, por causa da sucessão de células que começaram a surgir. E se tivesse laranja isso mudaria alguma coisa ? Não. Nada. Niente. Zero.
> 
> Há muita coisa que pode melhorar, mas eu preferiria uma discussão construtiva com algum nível, de preferência, com algum conhecimento.
> 
> ...



Palavras certas e sensatas, falta só acrescentar que o IM, deixou de existir e agora oficialmente é um departamento do IPMA...passando por momentos difíceis...


----------



## Agreste (18 Nov 2012 às 11:16)

Fotogaleria José Inácio Neves

Parecem ser destroços de Lagoa encontrados nas ruas de Silves... o cartaz tem o símbolo dos 2 municípios, Lagoa e Silves...






Ruas de Silves, parte de um painel solar térmico e emaranhado de cabos nas ruas do interior da cidade.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Nov 2012 às 11:57)

*Storm Forecast; Valid: Fri 16 Nov 2012 06:00 to Sat 17 Nov 2012 06:00 UTC*
Issued: Thu 15 Nov 2012 19:39 Forecaster: TUSCHY

*SYNOPSIS*

Once again a cut-off west of Portugal moves east and phases with a deepening trough over the E/NE Atlantic.

*DISCUSSION*

... Portugal and parts of Spain ...

Yet another cut-off approaches the area of interest during the day. Well structured warm conveyor belt (WCB) taps into rich moisture of a (sub) tropical air mass and therefore an healthy precipitation shield is forecast to affect most of the W/S-Iberian Peninsula.
Given history of similar events in the past with minor activity of electrified DMC in a similar air mass, we kept the 50-% lightning area quite narrow. Weak lapse rates are forecast and embedded convection within the WCB is possible all day long and the main risk will be heavy rain. During the night however, mid-levels cool down from the west, which may increase CAPE in the graupel zone and electrified convection somewhat. *An isolated tornado event can't be excluded along the W-coast of Portugal with significantly enhanced LL shear and surface based CAPE offshore/along the coast.*

Fonte: http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Nov 2012 às 15:19)

Hoje na sua edição em papel, o Correio da Manhã escreve isto:



> *Algarve: Previsão para tornado anunciada em fóruns na Internet *
> 
> *Perigo do mau tempo foi ignorado*
> 
> ...



O Correio da Manhã escreve também para a possibilidade de um tornado nesse mesmo dia, em Esteval dos Mouros, Concelho de Loulé, onde arrancou árvores.

Mas na dúvida, não é normal jogar-se pelo seguro, se o próprio IM admite que havia forte possibilidade de acontecer algo extremo, só ficou pelo amarelo.

Não ficava nada surpreendido, se o fórum fosse consultado neste inquérito, aliás a comunicação social está a dar grande relevância ao fórum e tem gerado algumas críticas e discussões que são bem-vindas para que no futuro, possamos estar mais preparados, para estes eventos mais extremos e tanto o IM acho se uma situação parecida ocorrer no futuro não hesitará.


----------



## Paulo H (18 Nov 2012 às 15:48)

Na minha opinião, ninguém aqui duvida da forte imprevisibilidade destes fenómenos extremos. Contudo, penso que há muito a melhorar, com bom senso, sem alarmismos desnecessários: 
1. O aviso mais indicado seria o laranja.
2. Os avisos e os alertas deveriam ser alterados a todo o momento (sempre que necessário) e não apenas de 12 em 12horas!
3. O tornado foi avistado do mar em forma de tromba de água. Pergunto se não existem bóias marítimas nas proximidades, ou se as embarcações em alto mar não alertaram a proteção civil. Digamos que seria bastante exequivel o alerta da população com pelo menos 15min de antecedência.
4. Nestas situações é bem visível a direcção em que avançam estas perigosas supercélulas mesociclones, no radar são núcleos ao longo de uma linha que não deixa dúvidas, que em toda a extensão da linha de trajecto deveria haver um plano de proteção civil posto em ação! 

Conclusão: meia-hora pode não significar nada em termos de colocação dos meios no terreno, mas pode significar tudo para a prevenção da própria população!


----------



## Paulo H (18 Nov 2012 às 19:05)

Então não há ninguém que se oponha à minha sugestão? Se os avisos do IM são lançados de 12 em 12horas, então para que servem as atualizações de modelos? Para que servem os registos horários das estações? Para que servem os radares meteorológicos? Para que servem as bóias marítimas? Para que servem os alertas de qualquer pessoa/entidade situada num determinado local??

É assim.. Não se pode evitar os estragos atempadamente, mas e se as pessoas se puderem abrigar a tempo, não é preferível? Às vezes por 1min ou menos, deixamos de estar na momento errado, no local errado, certo?


----------



## Blizzard (18 Nov 2012 às 19:28)

Em relação ao célebre video do tornado e como curiosidade tentei, isolando frame a frame, perceber a velocidade dos ventos do tornado quando passou pelo estádio do Silves F.C. 
A unica forma possivel de o fazer sem recurso a software especifico, era tentar perceber, com base em objectos cujo comprimento se conheçe (neste caso a baliza de futebol), quanto tempo levava a passar por ela algum objecto na sua proximidade. 
Consegui ao segundo 55 do video, encontrar um objecto que, segundo os meus cálculos e com todo o erro associado, viajava a cerca de 130 km/h. 
E ainda faltavam cerca de 10 segundos até o muro do estádio se partir (minuto 1:05 do video), momento a partir do qual julgo que o vento começou a abrandar.
Não consegui perceber nada nesse intervalo de tempo que tivesse como referência pois a baliza deixou de ver devido ao vento e chuva extremos mas comparando a intensidade do vento nesse pequeno intervalo de tempo percebesse que se esta foi muito superior. 
Na minha opinião é bem possivel que este tornado tenha chegado à classificação F2 na escala de Fujita (velocidades de vento entre 182 e 252 km/h).


----------



## Paulo H (18 Nov 2012 às 19:38)

Blizzard disse:


> Em relação ao célebre video do tornado e como curiosidade tentei, isolando frame a frame, perceber a velocidade dos ventos do tornado quando passou pelo estádio do Silves F.C.
> A unica forma possivel de o fazer sem recurso a software especifico, era tentar perceber, com base em objectos cujo comprimento se conheçe (neste caso a baliza de futebol), quanto tempo levava a passar por ela algum objecto na sua proximidade.
> Consegui ao segundo 55 do video, encontrar um objecto que, segundo os meus cálculos e com todo o erro associado, viajava a cerca de 130 km/h.
> E ainda faltavam cerca de 10 segundos até o muro do estádio se partir (minuto 1:05 do video), momento a partir do qual julgo que o vento começou a abrandar.
> ...



Bom trabalho! Essa velocidade que calculaste seguindo a trajectória do objecto e daí cruzando o deslocamento e tempo decorrido, é um aferidor de uma velocidade média, estabelecida por baixo, pois temos de ter em conta o atrito e outras perturbações (choques, etc..). Podemos afirmar que a velocidade média do vento nesse local, nesse intervalo de tempo, foi superior e nunca inferior a 150km/h, com um erro de quê? 30 frames por segundo? Se conhecemos o comprimento do campo, o objecto percorreu na diagonal? Podemos calcular mais ou menos o erro de espaço percorrido, e mais ou menos 1 frame no tempo decorrido.


----------



## Iuri (18 Nov 2012 às 20:00)

Paulo H disse:


> Na minha opinião, ninguém aqui duvida da forte imprevisibilidade destes fenómenos extremos. Contudo, penso que há muito a melhorar, com bom senso, sem alarmismos desnecessários:
> 1. O aviso mais indicado seria o laranja.
> 2. Os avisos e os alertas deveriam ser alterados a todo o momento (sempre que necessário) e não apenas de 12 em 12horas!
> 3. O tornado foi avistado do mar em forma de tromba de água. Pergunto se não existem bóias marítimas nas proximidades, ou se as embarcações em alto mar não alertaram a proteção civil. Digamos que seria bastante exequivel o alerta da população com pelo menos 15min de antecedência.
> ...



Concordo com o teu ponto de vista.
A monitorização com reacção em tempo real é o que se espera.
Depois temos a articulação com as autoridades locais. Se o radar apresentava (como apresentou) valores extremos, porque não foram os bombeiros destacados para a costa ou a marinha para o mar para fazer observação directa?


----------



## joocean (18 Nov 2012 às 21:04)

David sf disse:


> Se sempre que aparecesse um ponto vermelho no radar tivéssemos que fazer isto tudo, o país estava desgraçado.
> 
> Anda muito disparate por aqui. Em primeiro lugar, mesmo que o IM tivesse lançado o aviso laranja um pouco antes do tornado, tudo se teria passado da mesma forma. Não há ninguém que altere a sua vida por um aviso meteorológico mudar de cor. Excepção das autoridades de protecção civil, mas o que poderiam estas fazer? Evacuava-se o Algarve? Ia toda a gente para dentro de bunkers? Fechava-se o comércio, mandavam-se os trabalhadores e alunos para casa?
> 
> O ponto essencial é o bom senso. Mesmo que se soubesse que iria passar um tornado no Algarve durante o dia de ontem com uma antecedência de 24 horas, o que poderia ser feito? Pensem nisso, e não se esqueçam que os danos pessoais foram marginais e os materiais não poderiam ser evitados, na sua esmagadora maioria.



Já lá vão uns anos estava eu no Algarve e em Faro ficou tudo louco com um alerta da ANPC devido a um aviso do IM, até houve escolas evacuadas e depois o mau tempo "descarregou" todo em cima do mar. Foi bom ver da praia todo aquele temporal!


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Nov 2012 às 22:30)

O problema disto é mesmo se o IM não avisa, há controvérsia, se avis ae não há nada, há controvérsia. Eu por mim sugeria que o IM não tivesse dúvidas e avisasse, se não acontecesse nada, ao menos avisaram e ninguém tinha razão de queixa, apesar de ir haver queixas na mesma. Nesse caso o IM apenas teria que "ignorar" a população e continuar a dar os avisos sempre que fosse necessário, porque quem não ouve depois sofre...
Tornados são um fenómeno quase imprevisível, mesmo na existência de células severas. Sim, o IM podia ter feito um upgrade ao aviso assim que viu as células a chegarem a terra, mas foi uma situação quase imprevisível e que provavelmente o IM pensou que ia melhorar, as células morrerem. Há que ver também que o IM não está na sua melhor condição por causa da mudança para o IPMA.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Nov 2012 às 22:52)

Completei hoje o levantamento de todos os locais afectados pelo tornado, e estive no primeiro ponto de contacto do tornado com terra, que foi aqui.












E a primeira casa a sofrer danos provavelmente foi esta:






Este ponto de entrada em terra afectou logo directamente uma área muito urbanizada de vivendas (que por acaso ninguém falou nos media). Posso dizer que praticamente todas elas têm telhados partidos, jardins muito mal tratados, e algumas com os painéis solares destruídos.






Ficam algumas fotos, do percurso desde este ponto até perto de Lagoa:






























































































































Para mais imagens, podem consultar http://imgur.com/a/3F9BX
Aqui tenho pormenores dos efeitos na zona de Silves: http://imgur.com/a/vhXvd

PS: Para quem quiser, anexo o KMZ do percurso, para o Google Earth.

PS2: A estação meteorológica da DRAAlg existente perto de Lagoa, na Canada, está localizada muito próximo do percurso do tornado. Provavelmente deve ter uns registos interessantes da velocidade do vento.


----------



## Agreste (18 Nov 2012 às 23:04)

ecobcg disse:


> Completei hoje o levantamento de todos os locais afectados pelo tornado, e estive no primeiro ponto de contacto do tornado com terra, que foi aqui.



Consegues descrever melhor se isto se trata de uma parede exterior de uma casa? Teria sido perfurada pela vedação da casa ou por algum detrito?


----------



## Vince (18 Nov 2012 às 23:06)

Excelente trabalho de recolha de dados ecobcg. Nota-se em muitas fotografias que captaste intencionalmente pequenos pormenores que contam imensa coisa para quem percebe do assunto (árvores descascadas, estruturas torcidas, perfurações por projecteis, etc,etc). O IM neste caso podia dispensar o envio de um técnico para o local, bastaria falar contigo, que até és um voluntário do Meteoglobal.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Nov 2012 às 23:08)

Agreste disse:


> Consegues descrever melhor se isto se trata de uma parede exterior de uma casa? Teria sido perfurada pela vedação da casa ou por algum detrito?



Sim, trata-se da parede exterior de uma casa, neste caso de uma moradia com cerca de 2/3 anos de construção. Foi, de facto, atingida e perfurada por algum tipo de detrito lançado pelo tornado, agora qual, isso já não sei dizer...


----------



## ecobcg (18 Nov 2012 às 23:16)

Vince disse:


> Excelente trabalho de recolha de dados ecobcg. Nota-se em muitas fotografias que captaste intencionalmente pequenos pormenores que contam imensa coisa para quem percebe do assunto (árvores descascadas, estruturas torcidas, perfurações por projecteis, etc,etc). O IM neste caso podia dispensar o envio de um técnico para o local, bastaria falar contigo, que até és um voluntário do Meteoglobal.



Obrigado Vince. Tentei captar, nestas fotos e nas fotos do conjunto que coloquei ontem, o tipo de pormenores que permitissem ter a noção da força deste tornado e do tipo de destruição que o mesmo causou, de modo a tentar classificar o mesmo. 

Quanto ao IM, achas mesmo que eles vão mandar algum técnico cá ao local? Não sei porquê, mas com todas as dificuldades que o país atravessa (IM incluído), tendo a pensar que não...


----------



## Agreste (18 Nov 2012 às 23:18)

Se não se desintegrou com o impacto algo entrou por aquela parede...


----------



## MontijoCity (18 Nov 2012 às 23:24)

Fotos brutais, e resultados aterradores do efeito do tornado.
Isto assusta e de que maneira só pelas fotos, imagino quem presenciou isto na primeira pessoa. Realmente assustador.
Quanto aos avisos, sou da opinião que é preferível deixar as pessoas alertadas do que suavizar a coisa. Tem de haver noção da parte da população que um evento destes pode ou não ocorrer, mas se há possibilidades devem de ser alertados. Penso que o IM faz isto assim pois já aconteceram algumas situações em que a população é alertada e depois na falta de eventos acusam o IM/protecção civil de alarmismo desnecessário.


----------



## Vince (18 Nov 2012 às 23:33)

Blizzard disse:


> Esse foi o tornado que fotografei ontem a partir de Lagos,
> 
> filmado perto da barra de Alvor cujo video e outras fotos tiradas doutros pontos do concelho teem sido relatados erradamente nalguma comunicação social como sendo do tornado que afectou Lagoa/Silves.                      Foram dois eventos distintos separados cerca de uma hora e com origem em mesociclones diferentes.



Também me parece que sim, desde a tarde em que tudo aconteceu. Continua-se a falar de um tornado, e confiando em variada informação que me parece bastante credível, parecem ter sido dois eventos distintos. 




ecobcg disse:


> Obrigado Vince. Tentei captar, nestas fotos e nas fotos do conjunto que coloquei ontem, o tipo de pormenores que permitissem ter a noção da força deste tornado e do tipo de destruição que o mesmo causou, de modo a tentar classificar o mesmo.
> 
> Quanto ao IM, achas mesmo que eles vão mandar algum técnico cá ao local? Não sei porquê, mas com todas as dificuldades que o país atravessa (IM incluído), tendo a pensar que não...



Tem sido habitual o IM enviar técnicos para o local num evento deste tipo com alguma gravidade como foi o caso, mas se calhar até tens razão, embora espere que assim não seja. Se infelizmente for assim, ainda mais valor tem a informação que tens recolhido.


----------



## MSantos (19 Nov 2012 às 01:30)

Excelente recolha de dados ecobcg, digno de um profissional. 

A partir das fotos e vídeos recolhidos alguém arrisca uma intensidade na escala fugita?

A minha analise com base no material fotográfico recolhido e tendo em conta dimensão dos danos causados diria que este tornado pode ter chegado a F3, senão chegou, foi F2 foi de certeza nunca menos que isso.


----------



## eFePe (19 Nov 2012 às 10:29)

ecobcg,

Deixa-me que te diga uma coisa: mto bom trabalho!
Soubes-te captar os detalhes, os promenores!
Parabéns!

Realmente cada vez mais a (fúria da) Natureza a dar-nos o "troco". E que troco... 

Cumprimentos,
eFePe


----------



## Redfish (19 Nov 2012 às 12:13)

Boas

Uma das duvidas é mesmo a intensidade deste Tornado, mas pelas variadas opiniões que ja ouvi e a minha inclusive é que este tornado possa ter sido um F2 (garantido) com momentos a passar a F3 ()...

Penso que este tornado tambem entrará no TOP5 dos mais intensos a ocorrer em Portugal e o TOP1 em prejuizos causados pela sua passagem...


----------



## Vince (19 Nov 2012 às 12:22)

Redfish disse:


> Penso que este tornado tambem entrará no TOP5 dos mais intensos a ocorrer em Portugal e o TOP1 em prejuizos causados pela sua passagem...



Ainda deve ser cedo para contabilizar o total, mas o Tornado de Tomar, Ferreira do Zêzere e Sertã (7 Dezembro 2010) também causou muitos milhões de prejuízo, penso que chegaram a falar em quase 20 milhões. Quer este quer o de 2010 devem estar no top de prejuízos.


----------



## vitamos (19 Nov 2012 às 12:38)

Vince disse:


> Ainda deve ser cedo para contabilizar o total, mas o Tornado de Tomar, Ferreira do Zêzere e Sertã (7 Dezembro 2010) também causou muitos milhões de prejuízo, penso que chegaram a falar em quase 20 milhões. Quer este quer o de 2010 devem estar no top de prejuízos.



Não sei se o de 1954 em Castelo Branco também não terá tido prejuízos muito avultados... Mas logicamente que tornados em ambientes urbanos nos anos mais recentes, terão um impacto ao nível de prejuízos necessariamente mais elevados (falando em dinheiro claro). Uma nota em relação à intensidade. Afirmar que este tornado estará num top 5 em Portugal pode até ser a realidade mas é mesmo muito difícil de se afirmar. Não nos podemos esquecer que, embora não seja um fenómeno assim tão frequente, é um fenómeno que vai acontecendo por cá. Ora quando tal se verifica em zonas não habitadas a avaliação dos mesmos não é algo que provavelmente seja realizado com tanto afinco (e isto acreditando que não existem tornados não detectados, o que me levanta algumas dúvidas). Mais, a intensidade do fenómeno em si é sempre variável... Pelo que os top's têm sempre algo que se lhe diga...


----------



## Gerofil (19 Nov 2012 às 12:56)

Faz-me alguma impressão como Alvor foi também atingido pelo mesmo tornado ... 10 quilómetros para oeste do Carvoeiro ...


António Dias


----------



## MSantos (19 Nov 2012 às 13:04)

Vince disse:


> Ainda deve ser cedo para contabilizar o total, mas o Tornado de Tomar, Ferreira do Zêzere e Sertã (7 Dezembro 2010) também causou muitos milhões de prejuízo, penso que chegaram a falar em quase 20 milhões. Quer este quer o de 2010 devem estar no top de prejuízos.



Outro tornado que causou muitos danos foi o de Alcanena/Torres novas em Abril de 2008.

Tornado em Alcanena/Amiais/Torres Novas 9 Abril 2008


----------



## GoN_dC (19 Nov 2012 às 13:45)

Gerofil disse:


> Faz-me alguma impressão como Alvor foi também atingido pelo mesmo tornado ... 10 quilómetros para oeste do Carvoeiro ...
> 
> Tornado Meia Praia 2012 - YouTube
> 
> António Dias



Alvor não foi atingido pelo mesmo tornado. Foram dois eventos diferentes embora praticamente na mesma altura.


----------



## Agreste (19 Nov 2012 às 13:58)

O que significa que Portimão teve a sorte grande... ficou no meio entre as trovoadas...


----------



## rozzo (19 Nov 2012 às 14:12)

Gerofil disse:


> Faz-me alguma impressão como Alvor foi também atingido pelo mesmo tornado ... 10 quilómetros para oeste do Carvoeiro ...



Gerofil, esse vídeo (confiando que é filmando na Meia Praia como diz o título) bate certo com a descrição anterior de um tornado também ter entrado em terra perto do Alvor, um segundo tornado, o tal também fotografado a partir de Lagos ainda sobre o mar.
Neste vídeo, o tornado parece estar umas centenas de metros à frente de onde é filmado, portanto aproximadamente para E/SE, tendo em conta a orientação da linha de costa, e vendo o seguinte mapa, lá está, 1-2km a Este do meio da praia (tudo meio a olho) está a zona de Alvor.

Parece-me coerente então que essas fotos de Lagos e este vídeo sejam mesmo do tal segundo tornado.


----------



## GoN_dC (19 Nov 2012 às 14:16)

Agreste disse:


> O que significa que Portimão teve a sorte grande... ficou no meio entre as trovoadas...



Pode-se dizer que sim. A tromba de água de Alvor penso que no máximo terá entrado em terra por uns 1,5km a 2km, pelo menos é +/- a distância em que se estendem os danos mais visíveis.

Curiosamente só hoje vi referência nas noticias sobre Alvor. Na Sic mostraram os danos causados no cemitério e nas escolas da pré e primária.

Eu penso ainda ter visto alguma rotação residual das nuvens por cima da minha casa. Filmei mas é pouco perceptível e não sei se terá alguma relação.



rozzo disse:


> Gerofil, esse vídeo (confiando que é filmando na Meia Praia como diz o título) bate certo com a descrição anterior de um tornado também ter entrado em terra perto do Alvor, um segundo tornado, o tal também fotografado a partir de Lagos ainda sobre o mar.
> Neste vídeo, o tornado parece estar umas centenas de metros à frente de onde é filmado, portanto aproximadamente para E/SE, tendo em conta a orientação da linha de costa, e vendo o seguinte mapa, lá está, 1-2km a Este do meio da praia (tudo meio a olho) está a zona de Alvor.
> 
> Parece-me coerente então que essas fotos de Lagos e este vídeo sejam mesmo do tal segundo tornado.



A mim também me parece que esse video seja da meia praia porque se vê a barra da Ria de Alvor e as falésias da Prainha ao fundo.


----------



## Vince (19 Nov 2012 às 14:19)

Se o Blizzard nos pode garantir que o relógio da máquina dele está mesmo certo, o exif diz que as fotos são das 14:03/14:04, ora por essa altura até já havia notícias de danos na comunicação social, pelo que nunca poderia ser o Tornado ainda no mar fotografado por ele a partir de Lagos.
Blizzard, podes verificar isso para ver se chegamos a uma prova conclusiva?


----------



## Agreste (19 Nov 2012 às 14:30)

O video é de Alvor, estão lá ao fundo os prédios da Torralta. São visíveis de qualquer lugar da praia. E terá entrado mais pra lá de onde vocês estão a dizer... bem perto do campo de futebol do Alvorense...


----------



## GoN_dC (19 Nov 2012 às 14:46)

Deixo aqui o que eu penso que terá sido o trajecto aproximado tendo em conta os danos que vi quando passei pela zona. Quando falo em danos falo principalmente em sinalização, árvores, paragens de autocarros montras/vidros e telhados. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## joocean (19 Nov 2012 às 16:32)

ecobcg,

bom trabalho fotográfico e pode-se considerar já um início de estudo do fenómeno.


----------



## Blizzard (19 Nov 2012 às 16:57)

Vince disse:


> Se o Blizzard nos pode garantir que o relógio da máquina dele está mesmo certo, o exif diz que as fotos são das 14:03/14:04, ora por essa altura até já havia notícias de danos na comunicação social, pelo que nunca poderia ser o Tornado ainda no mar fotografado por ele a partir de Lagos.
> Blizzard, podes verificar isso para ver se chegamos a uma prova conclusiva?



O relógio está certo e tirei as fotos cerca de 7 a 10 minutos antes do tornado chegar a terra na praia de Alvor.


----------



## Blizzard (19 Nov 2012 às 17:27)

Penso que se compararem este video do tornado de Lagoa no mar já próximo de Carvoeiro com os videos feitos em Lagos ou Odeaxere do tornado que entrou por Alvor percebem as diferenças de intensidade dos cones dos tornados ou mesmo das nuvens em si.

Tornado de Lagoa


Tornado de Alvor


----------



## Gerofil (19 Nov 2012 às 18:16)

Tornado em Alvor =) 


Thaisa Dutra

Tornado in alvor 


andrewscully1


----------



## ecobcg (20 Nov 2012 às 11:53)

Acabei de receber informações da Direcção Regional de Agricultura e Pescas do Algarve - Sector de Agrometeorologia, relativamente às estações meteorológicas  localizadas em Lagoa e na Arrochela (antes de Silves).

De acordo com as informações deles, o tornado passou a cerca de 500m da estação de Lagoa e por cima da estação da Arrochela, a qual sofreu danos consideráveis mas manteve o anemómetro a funcionar com valores correctos. Informaram-me também que, devido ao tornado ter passado mesmo por cima dessa estação, os ventos medidos provavelmente não terão sido medidos na sua máxima intensidade, uma vez que nessa situação não temos ventos unidireccionais a ser medidos no anemómetro, o que poderá originar uma medição abaixo do real.

Os dados medidos (entre as 13h e as 14h) foram:
*Estação de Lagoa*
Velocidade máxima do vento: *86,7km/h*

*Estação da Arrochela*
Velocidade máxima do vento: *163,3km/h*


----------



## Agreste (20 Nov 2012 às 11:58)

Se o valor for considerado válido, será um dos valores mais altos registados no continente em muitos anos.

(_Não muito longe dos 167Km/h da Serra do Pilar de 1941_).


----------



## stormy (20 Nov 2012 às 14:13)

ecobcg disse:


> Acabei de receber informações da Direcção Regional de Agricultura e Pescas do Algarve - Sector de Agrometeorologia, relativamente às estações meteorológicas  localizadas em Lagoa e na Arrochela (antes de Silves).
> 
> De acordo com as informações deles, o tornado passou a cerca de 500m da estação de Lagoa e por cima da estação da Arrochela, a qual sofreu danos consideráveis mas manteve o anemómetro a funcionar com valores correctos. Informaram-me também que, devido ao tornado ter passado mesmo por cima dessa estação, os ventos medidos provavelmente não terão sido medidos na sua máxima intensidade, uma vez que nessa situação não temos ventos unidireccionais a ser medidos no anemómetro, o que poderá originar uma medição abaixo do real.
> 
> ...



Interessante, não é  todos os dias que tornados passam mesmo em cima de estações meteorologicas..

Podes arranjar mais dados? Pressão, temperatura, humidade, etc?
Fixe fixe era um grafico..


----------



## ecobcg (20 Nov 2012 às 14:58)

stormy disse:


> Interessante, não é  todos os dias que tornados passam mesmo em cima de estações meteorologicas..
> 
> Podes arranjar mais dados? Pressão, temperatura, humidade, etc?
> Fixe fixe era um grafico..



Os ficheiros que me enviaram apenas têm dados registados de hora a hora (confirmei agora com eles,  a estação apenas guarda dados horários).

Ou seja, temperatura, humidade, velocidade média do vento e precipitação, são dados referentes à média (ou acumulado, no caso da precipitação) de cada hora de registo. A velocidade máxima é a máxima registada durante cada hora. E estas estações não medem a pressão atmosférica.

Até tinha pensado fazer um gráfico, mas todos os parâmetros têm poucas oscilações de uma hora para outra. Não dá para perceber o possível efeito da aproximação do tornado nesses parâmetros. Só a velocidade máxima é que tem ali aquele pico... e nem dá para saber a velocidade do vento durante a aproximação e o afastamento do tornado.


----------



## stormy (20 Nov 2012 às 15:08)

ecobcg disse:


> Os ficheiros que me enviaram apenas têm dados registados de hora a hora (confirmei agora com eles,  a estação apenas guarda dados horários).
> 
> Ou seja, temperatura, humidade, velocidade média do vento e precipitação, são dados referentes à média (ou acumulado, no caso da precipitação) de cada hora de registo. A velocidade máxima é a máxima registada durante cada hora. E estas estações não medem a pressão atmosférica.
> 
> Até tinha pensado fazer um gráfico, mas todos os parâmetros têm poucas oscilações de uma hora para outra. Não dá para perceber o possível efeito da aproximação do tornado nesses parâmetros. Só a velocidade máxima é que tem ali aquele pico... e nem dá para saber a velocidade do vento durante a aproximação e o afastamento do tornado.



Que pena..


----------



## Vince (20 Nov 2012 às 15:17)

Nos EUA os tipos inventam toneladas de engenhocas (até misseis) para meterem sensores no meio de um Tornado. Cá já é a 2ª ou 3ª vez que um Tornado passa em cima de uma estação, o que é uma sorte dos diabos. Já uma vez em Sesimbra aqui há poucos anos passou um Tornado mesmo por cima duma estação, e na altura também não conseguimos obter os dados da mesma. Dá Deus nozes a quem não tem dentes,ou neste caso, tem dentes mas não os podemos ver


----------



## Gerofil (21 Nov 2012 às 01:41)

Tornado Paderne 16.11.2012 


Horácio Costa

Vídeo composto por duas partes a 1ª mostra a quase formação de um tornado com nuvens em rotação por baixo de uma supercelula, na 2ª mostra árvores derrubadas ao longo de 2km, felizmente com poucos danos materiais e sem vítimas a lamentar. Nas árvores é visível o sentido errático dos ventos que sopraram de diferentes direções. Ziguezagueou entre sudeste e sudoeste entre vales e montes na estrada para a Tenoca e na zona do Moinho Novo. Este fenómeno atmosférico correu sensivelmente á mesma hora que o Tornado de Lagoa/Silves.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Nov 2012 às 01:41)

*Avaliação da Intensidade do tornado Lagoa-Silves - versão preliminar*

Com base nas fotos que efectuei no levantamento dos estragos provocados pelo tornado, vou tentar efectuar uma primeira análise da intensidade do mesmo.

Assim, usei como referência a Escala Fujita Melhorada e os respectivos Indicadores de Danos. Para uma melhor compreensão e aplicação dos Indicadores de Danos referidos, baseei-me no documento A Recommendation for an ENHANCED FUJITA SCALE (EF-Scale).

Resumidamente, para ajudar na classificação da intensidade de um tornado, podem-se utilizar vários indicadores de danos, que mais não são que a verificação do nível de danos existentes nas mais variadas estruturas (postes de iluminação, habitações, árvores, edifícios, etc...) e, de acordo com o tipo de dano verificado, é atribuído um Nível de Dano, ao qual corresponde um intervalo de velocidade do vento que poderia causar aquele tipo de dano (na forma [Limite inferior; valor expectável; Limite Superior]).

Passo então a descrever a análise efectuada.

*Indicador de Dano 24 - Linhas de transporte de electricidade*

Aplicado a construções do tipo:
- Postes de madeira
- Postes metálicos ou de betão
- Torres metálicas alta tensão (trussed towers)







Com base na foto, verifica-se que este indicador  terá um nível máximo de dano 6 (torres metálicas colapsadas), que equivale ao intervalo [186km/h; 226km/h; 265km/h]






Com base nesta foto, verifica-se que este indicador também terá um nível de dano 4 (Postes de madeira partidos), que equivale ao intervalo [157km/h; 189km/h; 228km/h]


*Indicador de Dano 26 - Postes de iluminação e iluminárias*






Com base na foto, verifica-se para este indicador, um nível de dano 2 (postes dobrados), que equivale ao intervalo [137km/h; 164km/h; 193km/h]






Com base na foto, verifica-se para este indicador, um possível nível de dano 3 (poste colapsado), que equivale ao intervalo [159km/h; 190km/h; 222km/h]


*Indicador de Dano 27 - Árvores: as chamadas “hardwood”, onde se insere o eucalipto* 





Grande parte do tronco descascado.






Com base nas fotos, verifica-se para este indicador, um nível de dano 5 (troncos descascados e a maior parte dos ramos arrancados), que equivale ao intervalo [198km/h; 230km/h; 269km/h]






Árvore tombada pela raíz. Verifica-se para este indicador, um nível de dano 3, que equivale ao intervalo [122km/h; 146km/h; 190km/h]


*Indicador de Dano 28 - Árvores: as chamadas “softwood” (pinheiro, cipreste…)*











Troncos partidos. Verifica-se para este indicador, um nível de dano 4, que equivale ao intervalo [141km/h; 167km/h; 205km/h] 






Árvore desenraizada. Verifica-se para este indicador, um nível de dano 3, que equivale ao intervalo [117km/h; 140km/h; 181km/h]


*Indicador de Dano 17 - Edifícios até 4 pisos*






Janelas partidas e calhas arrancadas. Nível de dano 4, que equivale ao intervalo [133km/h; 163km/h; 196km/h]


*Indicador de Dano 20 - Edifício Institucional*






Perda de material de cobertura (membranas metálicas e material de isolamento). Nível de dano 5, que equivale ao intervalo [152km/h; 183km/h; 218km/h]


*Indicador de Dano 3 - Casas Pré-fabricadas*

Poderá aplicar-se aqui esta foto:





A unidade rolou, ficou de lado, mas permanece intacta. Nível de dano 5, que equivale ao intervalo [135km/h; 157km/h; 183km/h]


Assim, podem-se resumir os níveis de danos atribuídos a cada Indicador na seguinte tabela:





E uma análise Gráfica, permite-nos uma melhor visualização dos níveis de danos atribuídos e a escala Fujita melhorada:






Pela análise do gráfico anterior, verifica-se:
- se considerarmos apenas os limites inferiores dos intervalos, então os danos incluem-se principalmente na classificação de EF0 a EF1, existindo 2 indicadores incluídos na classificação EF2;

- Se considerarmos os valores expectáveis nos intervalos, então os danos são maioritariamente de EF1, existindo 3 indicadores na classificação de EF2 e 2 indicadores na EF3;

- Se considerarmos os limites superiores dos intervalos, teremos a maioria dos indicadores classificados com EF2 e 4 indicadores como EF3.

Numa primeira conclusão, julgo que será aceitável considerarmos os valores expectáveis dos intervalos, verificando-se, dessa forma, que este tornado terá tido uma intensidade máxima de EF3 pontualmente no seu percurso, mas na maioria do tempo, terá alternado entre EF1 (a maior percentagem) e EF2.

Esta é a minha conclusão, mas agradeço comentários e sugestões sobre a classificação que efectuei aos vários indicadores. Fiquem à vontade para proporem mais indicadores e classificações dos danos. Poderia ter usado mais fotos, mas estes indicadores de danos estão muito adaptados à realidade americana (como é óbvio), tornando-se difícil aplicar os mesmos a algumas situações de danos verificados.


----------



## missmendes (21 Nov 2012 às 11:43)

Para os interessados, acabei de fazer um upload para o youtube visto que ainda nao me e permitido colocar anexos aqui. a qualidade nao é a melhor verdade seja dita, visto que no momento em que aconteceu eu so tinha o tablet comigo. isto deu-se 1 a 2 minutos antes de tudo ter acontecido, uma pequena distancia das piscinas de silves, e possivel observar ventos rotativos sobre a fissul, na zona do horizonte.
video: google maps: https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msi...&ll=37.184835,-8.445354&spn=0.017916,0.042272


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Nov 2012 às 11:52)

ecobcg disse:


> *Avaliação da Intensidade do tornado Lagoa-Silves - versão preliminar*
> 
> Esta é a minha conclusão, mas agradeço comentários e sugestões sobre a classificação que efectuei aos vários indicadores. Fiquem à vontade para proporem mais indicadores e classificações dos danos. Poderia ter usado mais fotos, mas estes indicadores de danos estão muito adaptados à realidade americana (como é óbvio), tornando-se difícil aplicar os mesmos a algumas situações de danos verificados.



Muito boa análise, obrigado pelo trabalho que efectuaste! 

Deixo só uma sugestão para tentares incluir aí nos indicadores, se for possível: Os danos em automóveis, deve ser possível determinar as velocidades do vento necessárias para arrastar, ou mesmo levantar viaturas.

Recordo que há uma foto de uma carrinha junto à parede de um prédio por cima de 2 carros...


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Nov 2012 às 12:04)

ecobcg, a tua análise é perfeita. 

Segundo o Correio da Manhã diz hoje:



> *"RAJADAS SUPERIORES A 200KM/H"*
> 
> O tornado que sexta-feira atingiu os concelhos de Lagoa e Silves registou "rajadas superiores a 200 km/hora", disse ao CM Paulo Pinto, do Instituto de Meteorologia, que ontem estava a ultimar o relatório sobre o fenómeno.
> 
> De acordo com o meteorologista, o tornado atingiu uma magnitude "entre F2 e F3 na escala de Fujita", que mede este tipo de fenómenos (vai de F0 (poucos danos) a F5 (danos impensáveis). O nível F3 corresponde a um tornado ‘severo’. "A escala baseia-se nos danos observados", explicou Paulo Pinto, segundo o qual o tornado, no seu trajecto "entre Carvoeiro e uma zona a Norte de Silves", foi "mais forte em Lagoa e Silves". E, frisou, "não se podia prever. Só o mau tempo".


----------



## Vince (21 Nov 2012 às 12:29)

Boa análise com que concordo ecobcg. O Thilo Kühne da ESSL também classifica provisoriamente de F3. 



> According to intensity definition by N.Dotzek / M.Hubrig / G.Berz ("TORRO- und Fujita-Skala Beschreibung, angepasst für Mitteleuropa", 2005) for European tornado intensities, lifted and thrown cars / transporters and beginning debarking of trees (see Lagoa damage) indicates a (at least) straight F3 damage intensity. Clear damage investigation on building damage is missing, but concrete built houses does not show classical visual strong framehouse damage (Fujita) refering to F3. Investigation in progress.(T.Kühne, ESSL)


----------



## PedroNTSantos (21 Nov 2012 às 14:54)

Gerofil disse:


> Tornado Paderne 16.11.2012
> 
> Tornado Paderne 16.11.2012 - YouTube
> 
> ...



Gerolfil, é apenas para te perguntar se tens a certeza da hora deste evento. Pergunto isto porque, por volta das 16:45min, fotografei o seguinte precisamente na direção de Ferreiras/Paderne:






*ADENDA: Excelente trabalho Ecobcg!!!!*


----------



## ecobcg (21 Nov 2012 às 15:08)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Muito boa análise, obrigado pelo trabalho que efectuaste!
> 
> Deixo só uma sugestão para tentares incluir aí nos indicadores, se for possível: Os danos em automóveis, deve ser possível determinar as velocidades do vento necessárias para arrastar, ou mesmo levantar viaturas.
> 
> Recordo que há uma foto de uma carrinha junto à parede de um prédio por cima de 2 carros...



Tens razão, eu ainda procurei um indicador que me pudesse dar um intervalo de ventos para esse caso das viaturas que foram levantadas, mas não existe nenhum indicador para isso. No entanto, de acordo com o último post do Vince, essa situação já indica ventos na categoria EF3... portanto será mais um pontinho no EF3...


----------



## stormy (21 Nov 2012 às 15:21)

Gerofil disse:


> Tornado Paderne 16.11.2012
> 
> 
> Vídeo composto por duas partes a 1ª mostra a quase formação de um tornado com nuvens em rotação por baixo de uma supercelula, na 2ª mostra árvores derrubadas ao longo de 2km, felizmente com poucos danos materiais e sem vítimas a lamentar. Nas árvores é visível o sentido errático dos ventos que sopraram de diferentes direções. Ziguezagueou entre sudeste e sudoeste entre vales e montes na estrada para a Tenoca e na zona do Moinho Novo. Este fenómeno atmosférico correu sensivelmente á mesma hora que o Tornado de Lagoa/Silves.



Parece mais um downburst, pois pela disposição +- rectilinea e alinhada das arvores arrancadas, o vento teve uma componente quase unicamente unidireccional...

Tambem pelas imagens do video parece que estamos na presença de uma estrutura linear..provavelmente neste sector da célula:


----------



## stormy (21 Nov 2012 às 15:58)

Já agora aproveito para agradecer ao Ecobcg a excelente analise...penso que posso dize-lo em nome de todos os do forum..

EXCELENTE!


----------



## MontijoCity (21 Nov 2012 às 17:11)

Sem dúvida, excelente trabalho de recolha de dados e excelente análise.
Abraço!


----------



## XELB (21 Nov 2012 às 18:12)

Olá a todos, têm reportado muito bem o evento adverso , que ocorreu na minha zona de residência (de referir que vivo no prédio do famoso filme em frente ao estádio), mas gostaria de acrescentar que o dito tornado continuou a  varrer a serra de silves até à aldeia da Sapeira e passou ao lado de S. Marcos da Serra que a 28 km de Silves.
Na aldeia da Sapeira destruiu à sua passagem todos os telhados.
Cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## ecobcg (21 Nov 2012 às 22:27)

Mais um video "fresquinho" do passagem do tornado aqui por Silves. Este mostra o tornado a passar pelo Castelo de Silves, e foi filmado aqui da minha urbanização. Passou "perto demais" da minha casa. O video foi cedido gentilmente por Karin Frambach, para colocação aqui no fórum (agradeço-lhe mais uma vez).


----------



## ecobcg (21 Nov 2012 às 23:06)

ecobcg disse:


> Mais um video "fresquinho" do passagem do tornado aqui por Silves. Este mostra o tornado a passar pelo Castelo de Silves, e foi filmado aqui da minha urbanização. Passou "perto demais" da minha casa. O video foi cedido gentilmente por Karin Frambach, para colocação aqui no fórum (agradeço-lhe mais uma vez).



Em conversa com a autora do video, ela relatou-me os acontecimentos e confirmou-me que aqueles detritos que se vêem no ar logo antes do tornado aparecer, são parte da cobertura das piscinas municipais... ou seja, viajaram da ponta mais a sul de Silves até Norte da cidade, passando por cima do Castelo... nada mau!


----------



## Zapiao (21 Nov 2012 às 23:09)

Ja por 2 vezes perguntei se o IM ja tinha assumido se foi tornado e curiosamente essas questoes desapareceram do topico. É caso de censura? Ou só os que percebem do fenomeno é que podem postar aqui? Alem disso nem 1 justificaçao foi dada sequer por PM


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2012 às 23:23)

O instituto de meteorologia mantém a posição inicial do dia 16, caracterizando os acontecimentos como um fenómeno extremo de vento. Estão a recolher todos os dados de forma a responderem com rigor a todas as perguntas.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Nov 2012 às 23:29)

Zapiao disse:


> Ja por 2 vezes perguntei se o IM ja tinha assumido se foi tornado e curiosamente essas questoes desapareceram do topico. É caso de censura? Ou só os que percebem do fenomeno é que podem postar aqui? Alem disso nem 1 justificaçao foi dada sequer por PM



Calma... O IM estará a ultimar um Relatório científico sobre o sucedido. Até final da semana deverão vir a público com as conclusões.


----------



## Zapiao (21 Nov 2012 às 23:35)

ecobcg disse:


> Calma... O IM estará a ultimar um Relatório científico sobre o sucedido. Até final da semana deverão vir a público com as conclusões.



Obrigado, desculpem a pertinencia mas sempre quero ver a que conclusoes chegam


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2012 às 23:47)

Na biblioteca on-line do IM está disponível o de Tomar de 2010... dá para ter uma ideia de como será este...

http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/docs_pontuais/ocorrencias/2010/rel_tornado_tomar_2010.pdf


----------



## ecobcg (22 Nov 2012 às 09:20)

Para quem estiver interessado, vai realizar-se amanhã, na Biblioteca Municipal de Lagoa, pelas 21h30, uma  "_Tertúlia: Intempéries em Lagoa e Silves_":


> Intempéries em Lagoa e Silves, é o título de mais uma tertúlia que se realizará na Sala Polivalente da Biblioteca Municipal de Lagoa, no dia 23 de Novembro, pelas 21:30 horas. Da responsabilidade da *Drª Paula Leitão, Meteorologista do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera* antigo Instituto Português de Meteorologia e Geofísica, Apresentada pela Drª Maria Luísa Francisco.



Vai ser muito interessante ter cá um representante do agora IPMA, para debater este assunto.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Nov 2012 às 15:59)

Acabei de receber mais umas fotos que demonstram bem que as condições deste dia estavem excepcionalmente favoráveis à ocorrência deste tipo de fenómenos. Trata-se de mais uma pequena tromba de água (se é que já se pode chamar "tromba" a isto), que se formou pelas 10h50 a cerca de 1km a nascente de Carvoeiro. 

Agradeço, desde já, à *Raquel Correia* e à *São Anastácio*, pela disponibilização das imagens, que lhes pertecem.






















A somar ao tornado de Alvor, ao de Lagoa-Silves è à ocorrência de um downburts/possível tornado na zona das Açoteias e depois Paderne, são já muitas ocorrências deste género para um dia só.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2012 às 20:24)

Não percam a reportagem às 21 horas, na RTP 1 no programa 6ª às nove. Onde falam do fórum.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (23 Nov 2012 às 20:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não percam a reportagem às 21 horas, na RTP 1 no programa 6ª às nove. Onde falam do fórum.



Vi agora também no Telejornal da RTP1. Reportagem no programa "Sexta às 9". A não perder.


----------



## Lightning (23 Nov 2012 às 21:38)

Gostei da pequena reportagem que passaram. E dou destaque à parte em que referiram a nossa relação com as entidades oficiais na área da meteorologia. Isto é, referiram-nos, a nós, amadores de meteorologia e participantes deste fórum, não como uma alternativa mas sim como um contributo no futuro para uma melhor cobertura de fenómenos extremos e não só. 

Quero com isto dizer que desejo que no futuro a nossa colaboração com as enidades oficiais, que neste momento já é alguma, melhore ainda mais, pois todos precisamos de todos, a fim de estabelecer um elo importante e definido para que a meteorologia, ciência que tanto amamos, seja mais abordada a um nível universal no País.


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2012 às 22:08)

O material amador (estações) é caro, nem sempre temos o melhor sítio para as colocar... Pelo andamento da crise já não é mau termos disponibilidade do pessoal do IM para debates e divulgação científica.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Nov 2012 às 00:33)

Para quem não teve oportunidade de ver a reportagem do "Sexta às 9" sobre o tornado, aqui fica o link. Começa ao minuto 18m.

http://www.rtp.pt/play/p814/e99938/sexta-as-9


----------



## StormCT (24 Nov 2012 às 09:09)

No mesmo dia (pelas 17:30) perto de São Brás de Alportel ocorreu um fenomeno semelhante mas que não atingiu habitações. Durante cerca de 1,5 km destruiu arvores, algumas de grande porte e alguns postes de tensão foram derrubados. Estive no local e pude comprovar a veracidade dos factos.


----------



## Agreste (24 Nov 2012 às 09:17)

StormCT disse:


> No mesmo dia (pelas 17:30) perto de São Brás de Alportel ocorreu um fenomeno semelhante mas que não atingiu habitações. Durante cerca de 1,5 km destruiu arvores, algumas de grande porte e alguns postes de tensão foram derrubados. Estive no local e pude comprovar a veracidade dos factos.



Mais concretamente onde? Consegues carregar um boneco no earth com a localização ou o nome do lugar?


----------



## StormCT (24 Nov 2012 às 09:59)

A ver de dá..fica o link.
Quem vai de São Bras para Loulé, a uns 500m +/- depois de passar uma bomba de gasolina da AVIA

Linha amarela (uma ideia só)


----------



## Agreste (24 Nov 2012 às 10:14)

A esta distância já deve estar tudo apagado. Os postes já devem estar no lugar mas pode dar para ver algumas árvores... A ver se ainda dá para ver alguma coisa.


----------



## marco_antonio (24 Nov 2012 às 11:09)

gostei da reportagem e na referência ao forum


----------



## ecobcg (24 Nov 2012 às 12:34)

Não tem a ver directamente com o tornado, mas retrata um pouco os minutos anteriores à chegada do tornado a Lagoa.


----------



## joocean (24 Nov 2012 às 14:38)

ecobcg disse:


> Para quem estiver interessado, vai realizar-se amanhã, na Biblioteca Municipal de Lagoa, pelas 21h30, uma  "_Tertúlia: Intempéries em Lagoa e Silves_":
> 
> 
> Vai ser muito interessante ter cá um representante do agora IPMA, para debater este assunto.



Por acaso alguém esteve presente na Biblioteca da Câmara e sabe e pode postar as conclusões.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Nov 2012 às 17:57)

ecobcg disse:


> Para quem não teve oportunidade de ver a reportagem do "Sexta às 9" sobre o tornado, aqui fica o link. Começa ao minuto 18m.
> 
> http://www.rtp.pt/play/p814/e99938/sexta-as-9



Excelente reportagem, uma vez mais o forum a marcar pontos e na linha da frente .


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Nov 2012 às 18:43)

*Governo anuncia fundo de dois milhões de euros para vítimas do mau tempo*


> O Governo tem dois milhões de euros para apoiar as famílias afectadas pelas fortes intempéries que se fizeram sentir nos concelhos de Silves e Lagoa há uma semana, anunciou hoje o secretário de Estado, Marco António Costa.
> 
> O valor do fundo foi divulgado ao final da manhã de hoje, após uma reunião realizada no Centro Distrital da Segurança Social em que participaram os autarcas dos municípios de Silves e Lagoa assim como o Secretário de Estado da Solidariedade e da Segurança Social e o presidente da Comissão de Coordenação e Desenvolvimento Regional do Algarve.
> 
> ...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Nov 2012 às 23:12)

Muito se tem discutido neste tópico, e vou também deixar a minha opinião.

*Previsão*
Começo por mencionar o significado de previsão - acto ou efeito de prever; antevisão; estudo ou análise de algo que ainda está para acontecer.
Num dicionário que tenho aqui em casa, é isto que vem lá escrito, e é exactamente o que eu penso que é uma previsão. Mas parece que há muita gente que aponta o conceito previsão como o que irá acontecer, como se já se tivesse uma certeza. "Ah e tal davam chuva para hoje e não choveu." Ok, não choveu, mas era uma previsão, quem disse que ia mesmo chover? Alguém o disse? Não.
Na minha opinião, os fenómenos severos são os mais difíceis de prever. Quando digo isto, falo em episódios de mau tempo, situações de depressão. Quantas vezes se diz "Este evento foi um fiasco."? Isto acontece porque a pessoa que o diz pensava ou supunha que o previsto iria realizar-se.
O mesmo aconteceu na passada sexta-feira, mas foi o oposto. Previa-se mau tempo, e acabou por ser _catastrófico_.

*Sistema de Avisos*
Acho que aqui nada há a discutir. Quantas vezes estivemos em situações meteorológicas (previsíveis) bem piores, e que foram emitidos avisos de tempo meteorológico adverso? Muitas. E nessas vezes as actividades diárias foram alteradas pelos avisos? Penso que não. Não sei se me faço entender. Quero dizer que um aviso amarelo, laranja, e talvez vermelho não iria alterar a rotina da população, mesmo se fosse emitido com a descrição «Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de fenómenos meteorológicos severos». Bem, podia haver uma pequena prevenção, como está a acontecer na Madeira, mas só se os avisos/alertas fossem comunicados na TV/rádio. Mas como já foi referido, já estivemos em situações com maiores probabilidades de ocorrência de tornados, e nada aconteceu. Pronto, aconteceu. 

*Observação/Alerta*
Também muito se tem criticado o IM (ou IPMA) pelos sistemas de observação de fenómenos severos através de radares. Penso que comparar os radares do IM com os radares dos E.U.A…. Não dá, é incomparável. Lá é perfeitamente normalíssimo que tenham uma rede de radares meteorológicos muito maior e radares com melhor resolução. Lá ocorrem centenas de tornados por ano, logo têm necessidade de observá-los e alertar a população quando estes se deslocam em direcção a povoações. O mesmo acontece com os países em zonas sismologicamente activas, em zonas costeiras, que têm a necessidade de terem sistemas de alerta de tsunamis altamente precisos. Na minha opinião, ter um sistema de radares como o dos E.U.A. em Portugal é o mesmo que ter sistemas de alerta de tsunamis no Nepal (eu sei, levei isto ao extremo). Ou seja, penso que cada país, cada zona tem os seus sistemas de observação meteorológica consoante as suas necessidades, digamos. 

Agora, também há um contra-argumento, que é: Visto ser um fenómeno (tornado) pouco frequente em Portugal e a população não estar habituada a lidar com estes fenómenos, não seria importante reforçar a observação e/ou previsão destes fenómenos de tempo severo? …

*Alterações a Fazer*
Bom, penso que existem algumas coisas que têm de ser alteradas.

1-Alteração da distribuição dos avisos do IM/IPMA. Quero com isto dizer, em vez de os avisos serem emitidos por distrito, devem passar a ser emitidos por regiões (litoral Norte, interior Centro, Sotavento, etc), ou então adoptar o sistema do Estofex, por exemplo, que é delimitar zonas de perigo para cada evento.

2-Descrição dos eventos mais pormenorizada. Penso que percebem o que quero dizer. E que, quando há condições favoráveis à ocorrência de tornados, downburst's, etc, incluam "_Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de fenómenos de vento severo_", por exemplo.

3-Apelo à comunicação social (TV e rádio, principalmente) para comunicar informação _verdadeira_, e que não inventem nada que possa comprometer as vidas dos cidadãos, e/ou bens materiais.
---

Eu sei, já passou bastante tempo desde o tornado que devastou alguns locais no Algarve, mas só agora tive tempo e cabeça para construir um texto, na minha opinião, de jeito.

E reforço, a ideia. Isto é a minha opinião.

Ah, e penso que deve ser criado um tópico específico para esta discussão, pois uma pessoa que venha procurar algo sobre o tornado e lê isto, se calhar desiste logo de procurar.

EDIT:



> *Tornado no Algarve: Sporting ajuda Silves e Lagoa.*
> 
> O presidente Luiz Godinho Lopes disponibilizou a equipa do Sporting para ajudar a minimizar os prejuízos causados pelo mau tempo que afectou os concelhos algarvios de Lagoa e Silves no passado dia 16 de Novembro.
> A equipa do Sporting defrontará uma selecção do Algarve, composta por jogadores de Olhanense, Silves, Lagoa, Lagos e Portimonense, na próxima sexta-feira, dia 30 pelas 21:00, no Estádio Municipal de Portimão.
> ...


Já que não jogam à bola, façam algo de jeito E eu sou sportinguista


----------



## amando96 (24 Nov 2012 às 23:23)

StormCT disse:


> A ver de dá..fica o link.
> Quem vai de São Bras para Loulé, a uns 500m +/- depois de passar uma bomba de gasolina da AVIA
> 
> Linha amarela (uma ideia só)



Falaram-me disto hoje, não muito longe do heliporto. tenho que ir lá ver 

Logo partilho umas fotos


----------



## StormCT (25 Nov 2012 às 00:33)

amando96 disse:


> Falaram-me disto hoje, não muito longe do heliporto. tenho que ir lá ver
> 
> Logo partilho umas fotos



Exacto, passei lá hoje, já recolocaram as placas de sinalização que estavam dobradas e limparam as arvores junto à estrada mas ainda há muita arvore arrancada e partida  (visivel nos 2 lados da estrada)


----------



## Zapiao (25 Nov 2012 às 10:05)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Já que não jogam à bola, façam algo de jeito E eu sou sportinguista



Pois mas agora é tudo muito lindo porque ainda está fresco, depois quero ver se esse fundo chega mesmo.


----------



## FSantos (25 Nov 2012 às 13:06)

Reportagem canal 1


----------



## joocean (25 Nov 2012 às 18:43)

Concordo Mário uma das principais alteracoes é porque os fenomenos atmosfericos nao se compadessem dos limites administrativos mas o IM emite o avisos sempre para estas estas áreas. Seria um aspeto a melhorar.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Nov 2012 às 19:59)

Hoje foi abordada novamente a hipótese dos "meteorologistas amadores" virem a ter uma colaboração mais oficial com o IM, no telejornal das 13h:

(a partir dos 4min):
http://www.rtp.pt/programa/tv/p1098/c99996


----------



## ecobcg (25 Nov 2012 às 21:18)

ecobcg disse:


> Hoje foi abordada novamente a hipótese dos "meteorologistas amadores" virem a ter uma colaboração mais oficial com o IM, no telejornal das 13h:
> 
> (a partir dos 4min):
> http://www.rtp.pt/programa/tv/p1098/c99996



Já agora, alguém sabe como "gravar" o video a partir do site da RTP, de forma a retirar só a parte referente à peça em causa? O mesmo se aplica para a reportagem do "Sexta às 9". Assim sempre dava para colocar aqui só esses excertos...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (25 Nov 2012 às 21:26)

Pequena, mas interessante, entrevista com o meteorologista Paulo Pinto, do IPMA, na edição deste sábado do "Expresso" (caderno 1, pág, 6), onde afirma que o tornado de Lagoa/Silves terá atingido ventos de 260km/h, ao longo do seu percurso de cerca de 30km (Carvoeiro-S. Marcos da Serra).

P.S. - Porque nem tudo são más notícias no que se refere ao meu Sporting: http://expresso.sapo.pt/sporting-faz-jogo-para-ajudar-lagoa-e-silves=f769469


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2012 às 19:50)

> *TORNADO DE SILVES - RELATÓRIO FINAL*
> 
> 2012-11-26 (IM)
> No passado dia 16 de novembro um tornado, qualificado como F3/T6 (F, Fujita; T, Torro), com intensidade do vento, rajada de 3s, de valor compreendido no intervalo 256-295 km/h, afetou o Barlavento Algarvio entre as 13:20 e as 14:00 UTC; as áreas urbanizadas mais atingidas foram as de Carvoeiro, Lagoa e Silves tendo ainda produzido alguns danos em S. Marcos da Serra. Causou um trajeto de destruição com uma extensão total de, pelo menos, 31 Km, e uma largura estimada em cerca de 100 m a 300 m. Foi elaborado relatório técnico sobre este fenómeno, que se pode consultar no link abaixo.
> ...



Relatório do IM sobre o tornado.


----------



## trovoadas (27 Nov 2012 às 18:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Relatório do IM sobre o tornado.



Ora aí esta parece que o pessoal aqui no fórum não se enganou muito. Pelos danos apresentados andava ali entre o F2/F3. Sendo assim confirma-se o F3, o que já é considerado um tornado muito forte. Foi uma sorte não ter havido vítimas a lamentar.
Cada vez mais temos de estar alerta e atentos para a possibilidade deste tipo de tempestades.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Nov 2012 às 22:38)

Testemunhos de alguns dos afectados pelo tornado:

http://sic.sapo.pt/Programas/boatarde/videos/2012/11/21/boa-tarde---semana-de-19-a-23-de-novembro

Escolher a peça "Vítimas do tornado".


----------



## Ricardo Martins (28 Nov 2012 às 10:27)

http://noticias.sapo.pt/nacional/artigo/tornado-foi-previsto-dois-dias-a_5323.html

 Será possivél ainda hoje baterem no ceguinho e iludirem (ainda mais) as pessoas??
o que querem estes jornalistas? Retirar toda a credibilidade do IM?


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2012 às 10:35)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> http://noticias.sapo.pt/nacional/artigo/tornado-foi-previsto-dois-dias-a_5323.html
> 
> Será possivél ainda hoje baterem no ceguinho e iludirem (ainda mais) as pessoas??
> o que querem estes jornalistas? Retirar toda a credibilidade do IM?



Mais um exemplo de mau jornalismo.


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2012 às 10:41)

O Estofex referiu que podia ocorrer um tornado mas não colocou sequer em nível 1 (numa escala de 3), o que significa uma probabilidade inferior a 5%, ou seja, bastante baixa. Houve aqui uma falha qualquer, ou dos modelos ou de quem no Estofex analisou a situação ou outra imprevisibilidade qualquer (não haja ilusões de que tudo é previsível) pois o que acabou por acontecer nesse dia parece ter sido uma coisa bastante excepcional, o relatório do IM impressiona no que toca a mesociclones detectados no radar. Acho graça atirarem-se ao IM usando o Estofex, quando para mim o que me intrigou foi a previsão de baixo risco do Estofex (grupo que muito admiro e faz um trabalho voluntário espectacular) pois são meteorologistas mais especializados a analisarem situações deste género do que os meteorologistas do IM e de outros serviços meteorológicos nacionais.

E o que a notícia não refere é que a possibilidade de um Tornado é muito mais frequente do que a generalidade das pessoas pensa, e sobretudo o jornalista que escreveu a peça não diz que essa possibilidade acontece imensas vezes sem que ocorra nada. Ainda me hei de dar ao trabalho para analisar todo o ano do Estofex e fazer alguma estatística com isso.

Para mim a única coisa que há para debater sobre todo este evento é se é possível ou não criar estruturas mais eficazes para avisos da população numa situação deste género, estruturas que não existem hoje e se avisos de risco de Tornado tem em Portugal de facto alguma eficácia prática. E já vimos que o IM é transparente quanto a isso, eles próprios sabem as limitações que existem e há que tentar melhorar as coisas.

As notícias escritas dessa forma são infelizmente enganadoras para a população, mas pronto, é assim aqui e em todo o lado. Pelo menos aqui no fórum tentamos desmistificar algumas coisas. Bem, as polémicas sempre servem para os Media e a sociedade falarem mais destas coisas, embora daqui a umas semanas já ninguém queira saber do assunto.


Pensem numa coisa muito simples. Se um Tornado fosse assim tão previsível (ocorrência e localização) já todos nós, meteoloucos, teríamos visto um, bastaria "prevê-lo" e ir lá esperar por ele. Eu e 99% das pessoas aqui infelizmente ainda não cumprimos esse "sonho". No fórum inteiro devem ser para aí apenas uma dúzia que já tiveram esse "privilégio". A maioria das pessoas saberá que mesmo na Tornado Alley nos EUA em pleno pico da temporada, os storm-chasers fazem centenas ou milhares de quilómetros por dia para interceptar tornados em condições de muito maior risco e muito mais óbvias do que alguma vez acontecem em Portugal ? 

Quem acha que pode prever, então para a próxima diga-me aonde e quando que eu irei imediatamente a correr para lá.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Nov 2012 às 11:07)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> http://noticias.sapo.pt/nacional/artigo/tornado-foi-previsto-dois-dias-a_5323.html
> 
> Será possivél ainda hoje baterem no ceguinho e iludirem (ainda mais) as pessoas??
> o que querem estes jornalistas? Retirar toda a credibilidade do IM?



A previsão do Estofex, às 22h04 do dia 14, dizia: "_Given the strong vertical wind shear, organized convection is expected, and mesocyclones are forecast with a low potential of severe wind gusts and tornadoes_", ou em português: "Devido à existência de um forte "wind shear" vertical, é esperada convecção organizada, estando prevista a formação de mesociclones com um baixo potencial para rajadas severas e para tornados" .

As palavras do jornalista, na (má)noticia em causa: "_Tendo em conta o vento forte vertical há a previsão de mesociclones com potencial de rajadas de vento severas e tornados_"... ou seja, retirou, convenientemente, a palavra "baixo" antes do "potencial"...  um pequeno pormenor que, lido pela população, toma logo grandes proporções...

De facto, um exemplo de mau jornalismo!


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Nov 2012 às 11:40)

A partir das 10h20m desse dia, era que as células que se encontravam sobre o mar, ganhavam bastante intensidade ao interagir com terra. Era visível no radar, uma linha de instabilidade a afectar a zona entre Lagos e Albufeira durante essa manhã, às vezes com níveis de reflectividade elevados. Mas, tantas vezes, vemos no radar alguns pontos vermelhos e só indicam chuva forte ou mesmo granizo. Mas, se formos ver, o Estofex deve ser mais as vezes que afirmam existir condições para tornados, do que aquelas que realmente existem. Ou seja, quando os jornalistas fazem referência ao Estofex, deviam de dizer, quantas vezes eles dizem que existe potencial para tornados e nada acontece, e precisamente no dia que existiu o tornado, nem nível 1 tinham. Se o IM fosse pelo Estofex, então em quase todas as situações tinhamos avisos para tornados, a meu ver, chegava a um ponto que já ninguém ligava aos avisos.

Isto, só prova uma coisa, por mais modelos que tenhamos, nunca podemos afirmar que vai ser assim e se formos ver o histórico de tornados, a zona que foi afectada é uma zona propícia a tornados, principalmente o concelho de Silves.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (28 Nov 2012 às 15:25)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> http://noticias.sapo.pt/nacional/artigo/tornado-foi-previsto-dois-dias-a_5323.html
> 
> Será possivél ainda hoje baterem no ceguinho e iludirem (ainda mais) as pessoas??
> o que querem estes jornalistas? Retirar toda a credibilidade do IM?



Ao ponto a que isto chegou...
Irei copiar alguns dos comentários mais votados da noticia que aqui publiquei:

1º
C***** C****

conseguem prever sim e a da mesma forma que conseguiram os sistemas Europeus.
Ao contrario dos hurricanes ( furacoes) que dao tempo suficiente para se declarar ou nao uma evacuacao os tornados acontecem num espaco de horas no entanto sao possiveis de identificar as condicoes que criam o tornado assim como na europa previram as mesmas horas antes de acontecer.
Nos Estados Unidos sao publicados avisos ( Warnings) de emergencia e classificados como " Tornado watch ( possiblidade forte) ou Tornado Warning ( possiblidade eminente) que prepara as pessoas na area afectada para se esconderem nos milhares de abrigos existentes particularmente nas zonas em que Tornados acontecem com frequencia.
Sem querer criticar os servicos de Meteriologia uma vez que isto nao e frequente e possivelmente nao ha um plano emediato de informar rapidamente as populacoes e tempo de se preparar um para que na proxima vez as mesmas tenham informacao a tempo de se protegerem assim como os seus bems.
E obvio que o servico the meteriologia falhou tinha informacao que nao foi passada a populacao e isto nao pode voltar a acontecer .
Tambem acho interessante como os servicos meteriologicos que teem informacao do tempo pelo menos ate dez dias com alta efeciencia venham todos is dias ha televisao dar o tempo para o dia seguinte apenas, como e que se pode planear uma semana de trabalho sabendo apenas o tempo para o dia seguinte?
Talvez o trabalho nao seja uma prioridade mas ter informacao e nao ser divulgada e no minimo inconpetencia.
C***** C****
Florida-USA

---------------------------------------------------------------

2º
P******* com M******

Diz-se impossível de prever, mas por coincidência uns tipos da especialidade adivinharam e publicaram na sua página! Num planeta tão grande adivinharam por coincidência que seria no sul de Portugal, um país enorme e logo com uma precisão tão vasta! Que estranho... Não se evitava a maior parte dos danos, mas podia dizer-se às pessoas para ficarem em casa. Talvez se evitasse os poucos feridos! No final, a culpa morre solteira.

---------------------------------------------------------------

3º

A***** N**** DOS S*****

Para quem aqui comenta e tenta defender o indefensável apenas digo isto se existe o conhecimento prévio neste caso concreto 2 dias antes de que um determinado fenómeno perigoso provocado pela natureza se aproxima, não se compreende de forma alguma quye a população não seja avisada e preparada pela protecção civil e restantes autoridades do que pode acontecer e depois cada um toma a devida responsabilidade e segue o caminho que a sua consciência lhe ditar, mas nunca se poderá queixar atirando as culpas para as autoridades que o avisaram antecipadamente do fenómeno que iria acontecer e da imprevesibilidade das consequências provocadas pelo mesmo.

----------------------------------------------------------

Existem muitos mais comentários, se quiserem acedam à noticia em questão e regalem os vossos olhos com comentários de pessoas mal informadas pelos jornalistas que hoje em dia só querem € a frente...


----------



## kelinha (28 Nov 2012 às 22:47)

Só por causa deste tópico e destes filmes, vou (re)ver o filme Tornado!


----------



## Aboadinho (8 Dez 2012 às 23:26)

Se alguém já tem conta, seria interessante actualizar a wikipedia...


----------



## CptRena (9 Dez 2012 às 02:11)

Aboadinho disse:


> Se alguém já tem conta, seria interessante actualizar a wikipedia...



Não é preciso estar registado.

Já fiz a actualização da página
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tornadoes_of_2012#November_16_.28Algarve.2C_Portugal.29


----------



## Aboadinho (9 Dez 2012 às 22:13)

CptRena disse:


> Já fiz a actualização da página
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tornadoes_of_2012#November_16_.28Algarve.2C_Portugal.29



E está muito bem...


----------



## CptRena (9 Dez 2012 às 23:10)

Aboadinho disse:


> E está muito bem...



Obrigado. Não sou propriamente um _expert_ na matéria mas dei o meu melhor. Se alguém quiser alterar alguma coisa é só editar a página.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Dez 2012 às 22:14)

> *Algarve/Mau tempo: Lagoa contabilizou 223 casos de danos, mas apenas 35 deverão ser apoiados*
> 
> A Câmara de Lagoa contabilizou 223 casos de danos em habitações, edifícios e viaturas causados pelo mau tempo a 16 de novembro, mas apenas 35 participações deverão receber apoio estatal, disse hoje à Lusa o presidente da autarquia.
> 
> ...



Isto é tudo muito bonito, quando passa o tornado aparecem todas as ajudas, mas depois vamos a ver e nem um 1/5 dos afectados vão ser ajudados. Em tempos de crise, onde muitas famílias abdicam dos seguros por carência económica, vem um fenómeno da natureza extremo e quem se lixa é o mexilhão. Tenho um amigo meu, que ficou com o carro novo todo partido, tinha seguro contra todos os riscos, mas a seguradora alega que não paga os estragos, porque ele fez o seguro acerca de 1 mês, tenho outro amigo que tem apenas o seguro de responsabilidade civil e o seguro paga o estrago do carro. E esta hein ....


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Dez 2012 às 12:16)

> *Algarve: Vítima estava internada no Hospital de Portimão
> 
> Morre mulher ferida no tornado *
> 
> ...



Passados mais de 1 mês, o tornado ainda acabou por fazer 1 vítima.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mar 2013 às 17:37)

Através da Dr.ª Paula Leitão do IPMA, tive acesso a um relatório por ela realizado, que será publicado brevemente, e que tem como tema "_TORNADOS OCORRIDOS NO ALGARVE NO DIA 16 NOVEMBRO 2012_".

Uma vez que ainda não foi publicado no site do IPMA, não o posso disponibilizar aqui, mas posso fazer uma breve referência às conclusões do mesmo, que não deixam de ser muito interessantes. Nesse dia, houveram 3 tornados e uma tromba de água no Algarve (factos que até já tinham sido discutidos no tópico):



> ...
> *IX Conclusões*
> 
> No dia 16 de Novembro de 2012 ocorreram 3 tornados no barlavento Algarvio (um com intensidade F3/T6, outro F1/T3 e o terceiro F1/T2) e um tornado sobre o mar. Houve ainda outras notícias de danos devido a rajadas de vento forte, não tendo sido possível identificar um fenómeno meteorológico que estivesse na sua origem. A figura 11 mostra os locais destas ocorrências.
> ...


----------



## Jorge_scp (1 Mar 2013 às 22:00)

Não sei se alguém reparou, mas houve uma estação meteorológica a registar o tornado em Silves:









http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=43

Rajada com 45,4 m/s, ou seja, *163,44 km/h*


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2013 às 13:49)

Tornado de Silves, 1 ano. 

Devia aparecer marcado na parte debaixo da página como um espécie de dia feriado.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Nov 2014 às 14:45)

E faz hoje 2 anos que este tornado assolou aqui a zona...
Deixo aqui um artigo publicado hoje:



> *Grupo de portugueses quer “caçar” tornados para mostrá-los em documentário inovador*
> *POR SUL INFORMAÇÃO • 16 DE NOVEMBRO DE 2014 - 14:05*
> 
> *No dia 16 de Novembro de 2012 um tornado causou um rasto de destruição nos concelhos de Lagoa e Silves. Um fenómeno raro, mas que como esse dia provou pode acontecer em terras nacionais. Volvidos dois anos, há um grupo de cinco portugueses que quer aprofundar o seu conhecimento sobre tornados e que planeia ir aos Estados Unidos, ao chamado “corredor dos tornados” para fazer um documentário sobre este fenómeno meteorológico.
> ...



http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2014/11...dos-para-coloca-los-em-documentario-inovador/


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2014 às 22:32)

Faz hoje 2 anos sobre o Tornado em Lagoa/Silves, aqui fica um vídeo feito por WeLove7C


----------

